# Cube Stereo 160 27,5  MY2016 Thread



## Vincy (29. September 2015)

*Der Cube Stereo 160 27,5  MY2016 Thread*
http://www.cube.eu/produkte/fullsuspension/
*


*
*Stereo 160 Carbon 27,5 MY2016*
*

Stereo 160 C68 27,5 Action Team*







*Stereo 160 C62 SL 27,5*






*Stereo 160 C62 Race 27,5*











*



*





*Stereo 160 HPA 27,5 MY2016*

*


Stereo 160 HPA TM 27,5*




*
Stereo 160 HPA SL 27,5*

*



*

*
Stereo 160 HPA Race 27,5*

*



*


* 
*


----------



## marco_m (5. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,
Ich hab mir ein Action Team bestellt, wird hoffentlich mit Erfolg mein Fritzz 2011 ablösen welches mir sehr gute Dienste geleistet hat !
Bin gespannt wann geliefert wird und werde dann gerne berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deihlos (7. Oktober 2015)

Hey Zusammen,

habe nach langem hin und her ob 140 Hpa race oder 160 hpa sl das 160er bestellt. 
Soll ende März Anfang April 16 geliefert werden! Kanns kaum erwarten!


----------



## Mr.Penguin (7. Oktober 2015)

Jo, wichtige Frage: Werden die Alumodelle endlich am Umlenkhebel und Hauptlager durchgehende Achsen besitzen?


----------



## Vincy (3. November 2015)

Ein EWS-Videoclip vom neuen Cube Racebike
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/ews-video-new-bike-bliss-cube-tech-focus-2015.html


----------



## Deleted 235477 (4. November 2015)

Oh haben die da echt einen dhx2 verbaut, jetzt hat man immerhin schon mal die Möglichkeit 3 verschieden Dämpfer einzubauen


----------



## 007ike (4. November 2015)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Oh haben die da echt einen dhx2 verbaut, jetzt hat man immerhin schon mal die Möglichkeit 3 verschieden Dämpfer einzubauen


ist das schlimm???


----------



## Deleted 235477 (4. November 2015)

007ike schrieb:


> ist das schlimm???


Nein dass ist sehr gut.
So kann man immerhin einen Guten Dämpfer ins Rad machen, ohne die Garantie zu verlieren.


----------



## lucash213 (15. November 2015)

kann mir jem. mal erklären, warum das neue 160 hpa race rund 200 gramm weniger wiegt als das 140 hpa race obwohl es größer ist?  bei den 2015er war das noch genau umgekehrt. das wog das 160er race rund 1,4 kg mehr als das 140er race.
zweitens: meint ihr die neuen answer laufräder sind qualitativ den dt laufrädern gleichzusetzen? wusste gar nicht dass answer neuerdings auch laufräder herstellt.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (15. November 2015)

lucash213 schrieb:


> kann mir jem. mal erklären, warum das neue 160 hpa race rund 200 gramm weniger wiegt als das 140 hpa race obwohl es größer ist?  bei den 2015er war das noch genau umgekehrt. das wog das 160er race rund 1,4 kg mehr als das 140er race.
> zweitens: meint ihr die neuen answer laufräder sind qualitativ den dt laufrädern gleichzusetzen? wusste gar nicht dass answer neuerdings auch laufräder herstellt.



Die Räder haben etwas unterschiedliche Ausstattung, Sattel, Laufräder, Kettenführung.
Ich vermute dass es von den Laufrädern kommt.
Die LR vom 140 sind schon recht schwer 2000-2100g, dafür mit 25mm innen Recht breit.
Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen dass der 160 Rahmen etwas leichter ist.


----------



## lucash213 (15. November 2015)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Die Räder haben etwas unterschiedliche Ausstattung, Sattel, Laufräder, Kettenführung.
> Ich vermute dass es von den Laufrädern kommt.
> Die LR vom 140 sind schon recht schwer 2000-2100g, dafür mit 25mm innen Recht breit.
> Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen dass der 160 Rahmen etwas leichter ist.



die answer laufräder haben auch 25mm innen soviel ich weiss. 
und die 140er rahmen sind kleiner als die rahmen der 160er modelle. ist schon seltsam dass beim 2015 modell das 160er deutlich schwerer als das 140er war und jetzt auf einmal leichter sein soll. das allmountain schwerer als enduro modell??? echt strange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (15. November 2015)

Alle 2016er Stereo 160 Rahmen wurden kpl überarbeitet. Außer der Namemsbezeichnung ist da nichts mehr identisch mit den älteren Versionen.
Die Stereo 140 Rahmen sind dagegen identisch mit denen der 2015er Modelle. Die 2016er Fox Gabeln sind auch deutlich leichter geworden. 
Und eine 1x-fach Schaltung ist auch deutlich leichter als eine 2x-/3x-fach Schaltung.


----------



## Vincy (9. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Vincy (10. März 2016)

Das 2016er Cube Action Team Racebike


----------



## marco_m (15. März 2016)

Jetzt wird geliefert !
Mein Cube Stereo Action Team 2016 ist angekommen, noch ein paar Umbauten und dann geht es morgen zum Abholen.
Freue mich bereits auf den ersten Test


----------



## 007ike (16. März 2016)

mmmmh ich warte noch......


----------



## Orry (16. März 2016)

Ich leider auch. Momentan is der Stand der Dinge KW 15/16 und bis da hab ich schon 2 Events verpasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (18. März 2016)

*Cube Action Team On The Riviera*
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/cube-action-team-in-riviera-2016.html


----------



## freerideandi (21. März 2016)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Oh haben die da echt einen dhx2 verbaut, jetzt hat man immerhin schon mal die Möglichkeit 3 verschieden Dämpfer einzubauen


Der geht sogar verdammt gut im Stereo,fahre ich jetzt schon einige Monate so und bin mehr als begeistert


----------



## pkxl2 (12. April 2016)

Macht echt Spaß. Allerdings geht mir der High Roller II hinten drauf etwas zu zäh vorwärts, mal was anderes draufziehen (vor allem wenn noch 20kg Anhänger drankleben). Karbon statt Kondition!


----------



## Vincy (12. April 2016)

Klar, und hinterher sich beschwerden, dass Risse am Rahmen entstehen. Dir ist hoffentlich auch klar, dass Cube keine Freigabe für Kinderanhänger gibt und dadurch die Garantie verlierst! Und dann auch noch oben am Sitzrohr montiert.
http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/faq-detail/article/can-i-mount-a-child-trailer-on-my-cube-bike/


----------



## pkxl2 (12. April 2016)

Wenn ich nach den "Freigaben" der verschiedenen Hersteller gehe, dürfte ich den Anhänger mit gar nix fahren. Ich vermute mal, der Singletrailer ist einfach nicht auf dem Radar der Leute, die die Freigabe machen, weil der einzige Anhänger mit Wellengelenk am Sitzrohr.

Bei einem klassischen Achsmontagesystem kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass das nicht gerade gut für einen Carbonrahmen ist - Axiale Kompressionsbelastung auf die Kettenstrebe bei Beschleunigung und Verzögerung, und Kompression mag Carbon so gar nicht. Bei Montage am Sitzrohr hat man eher Scherkräfte in alle Richtungen lateral zum Sattelrohr, und bei sowas ist Carbon eigentlich sogar besser als Alu (Zugbelastung in Faserrichtung). Siehe die netten Biege-Tests von Santa Cruz.


----------



## frmeyer (26. April 2016)

Hey leute,
hat noch wer ein stereo hpa 160 tm 27.5 in Größe 20" bestellt? Hat das schon wer, oder wartet ihr noch? Gibt es da schon Liefertermine. Ich werde nur hingehalten...

Grüße Frank


----------



## Orry (26. April 2016)

Ein Kumpel und ich haben je das 160er HPA Race bestellt und da ist es das gleiche


----------



## mutwolf (26. April 2016)

Hab heute mein race Probe gefahren, werde es Ende der Woche abholen und ab in Wald


----------



## Orry (26. April 2016)

Welche Größe?


----------



## mutwolf (26. April 2016)

18"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orry (26. April 2016)

Woher?


----------



## Orry (27. April 2016)

Meins is doch jetzt nach knapp 6 Monaten Wartezeit auch beim Händler angekommen, hab ich eben erfahren.


----------



## 007ike (28. April 2016)

mein Termin wurde von Ende April auf Ende Mai verschoben......


----------



## Orry (28. April 2016)

Ich konnte es ja eigtl erst glauben, bis ich es sehe, aber es ist tatsächlich da.
Es war allerdings nur für 'ne Probefahrt vormontiert und muss noch endmontiert werden...Den Sinn dahinter, hat sich mir leider noch nicht erschlossen, aber die 5 Tage kann ich nach 6 Monaten Wartezeit auch noch verschmerzen.


----------



## t-four (13. Mai 2016)

Hi, hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem 160 hpa Race 2016 (Gabel, Dämpfer, Laufräder, Gesamtgewicht, etc....). Danke vorab


----------



## Orry (13. Mai 2016)

Überragend. Klare Kaufempfehlung...Wenn es denn mal irgendwo verfügbar ist.
Ich hab wohl eins der seltenen Exemplare ergattert. 
Gewicht hatte ich leider vergessen wiegen zu lassen, beim Händler und ich hab keine Möglichkeit.
Mein CC-Hardtail, welches mit Alurahmen nicht unbedingt 'n Leichtgewicht für'n CC-Bike is, hat ca 12 kg & das Stereo Race is zwar spürbar schwerer, aber nur minimal. Sollte so bei 13,5 liegen, geschätzt.
Allerdings hab ich das Gefühl, dass es besser läuft als mein Hardtail...Selbst bergauf. 
Richtige Bergziege...Hoch wie runter. Top Geometrie. Sehr komfortabel und man kann trotzdem Tempo machen. 
Auch dem 1a Fox-Fahrwerk geschuldet. Wenn es gesperrt is, is es absolut steif und daher sehr effizient bergauf. Selbst im Medium-Modus kommt mir der Vortrieb auf unebenen/holprigen Wegen effizienter als mit dem CC-Bike vor...und zusätzlich komfortabler.
Bergab soweit auch top. Sprünge hat es auch souverän gemeistert. Alles bisher mit dem Standardsetup.
Die 1x11 Übersetzung ist ebenfalls empfehlenswert. Sie ist eher auf klettern ausgelegt, wodurch man aber auch gut steile Rampen hoch kommt. Wer mit der Übersetzung irgendwo nicht hoch kommt (egal ob kurze Rampe oder kilometerlanger Anstieg), dem bringt auch der "Rettungsanker" auf dem kleinsten Gang einer 3-fach-Kurbel nix mehr. 
Die Übersetzung lässt aber auch trotzdem noch relativ flottes Fahren auf Waldautobahn oder Radwegen zu.
Die mechanische Sattelstütze von Cube erfüllt ebenfalls völlig ihren Zweck und funktioniert einwandfrei. Ne Reverb von Rock Shox wäre hier nur gut, um das Gewissen zu beruhigen. 
...wer's brauch. 
Das Rad kommt der eierlegenden Woll-Milch-Sau sehr nahe und die 6 Monate Wartezeit haben sich tatsächlich gelohnt...Wenn auch trotzdem ärgerlich.


----------



## TheMiB (17. Mai 2016)

Wer wartet denn noch auf sein Stereo 160 HPA? Ich persönlich habe mein HPA SL in KW40 (28.09.15) bestellt. Zuerst mit Lieferung in KW8, was wenig später zu dann später zu KW16, 19 und 20 wurde. Seit heute ist KW21 anvisiert. Der Händler redet sich mit "Auf Lieferzeiten seitens Cube habe er keine Einfluss" raus.

Da ich ursrpünglich das 2015er wollte, mich mit Ende April aber wohl zuspät entschieden habe (Wunschgröße 18" schon überall vergriffen) ärgert es mich doppelt 

Gruss
TheMiB


----------



## Orry (17. Mai 2016)

Eben gerade hat'n Kumpel geschrieben, dass seins endlich da is. HPA Race in 18".
Er fährt dafür extra in die Rhön zum Cubestore um es zu holen.
Vorhin hab ich zufällig gesehen, dass XXL-Bike Mainz das Race in 18" vorrätig hat.
Keine Ahnung, wie es mit den anderen Modellen aussieht. Aber scheint jetzt so langsam endlich mal auszurollen, das Ding. Hab mein ja endlich seit 2 Wochen


----------



## RoterRum (18. Mai 2016)

Ich warte auch noch auf mein HPA Race 18".
Habs kurz vor Weihnachten bestellt und KW 20 sollte geliefert werden.
Wenn ich nächste Woche aus dem Urlaub komme wird es hoffentlich auch da sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike2011 (25. Mai 2016)

marco_m schrieb:


> Jetzt wird geliefert !
> Mein Cube Stereo Action Team 2016 ist angekommen, noch ein paar Umbauten und dann geht es morgen zum Abholen.
> Freue mich bereits auf den ersten Test




Wie "läufts" denn das action team?
Zufrieden? Dämpfer mit remote gut?

Danke vorab


----------



## Hemme (27. Mai 2016)

*

 STEREO 160 HPA SL 27.5, 18 Zoll*


----------



## TheMiB (28. Mai 2016)

Sieht verdammt gut aus. Mein Neid sei dir gewiss. Mein SL hat sich gestern nach einem neuerlichen Anruf des Händlers wohl auf KW24 verschoben. Ich hoffe die bauen jetzt nicht nur das eine SL!

Auf jeden Fall viel Spass mit dem guten Stück.


----------



## 007ike (10. Juni 2016)

Endlich da!
Das warten hat sich aber gelohnt, ein geiles Bike!


----------



## RoterRum (11. Juni 2016)

Konnte mein SL auch endlich letzte Woche abholen 
Habe aber leider noch keine Zeit gehabt um ausgiebig zu fahren...

Fährt jemand Tubeless und kann Ventile empfehlen? Habe Probleme mit den Ventilen von Schwalbe...


----------



## Vincy (11. Juni 2016)

Die von DT Swiss sind empfehlenswert.
https://www.dtswiss.com/Accessoires/Tubeless-Solutions


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheMiB (14. Juni 2016)

Generell wundert es mich ein bissl das hier so wenig los ist. bei Canyon und co. gibts Threads über verpasste Liefertermine und bei cube erträgts jeder im Stillen für sich. Oder es hat tatsächlich niemand das SL bestellt.

Aktueller Wasserstand: Liefertermin beim Händler wohl KW25...mittlerweile 17 Wochen nach dem ersten "Liefertermin", der immerhin auch schon 21 Wochen nach der Bestellung lag.


----------



## 007ike (14. Juni 2016)

Ich geb dir da mal grundsätzlich recht. Was die sich da abhalten erinnert irgendwie an DDR und das warten auf den Trabbi.
Aber solange das sich für die rechnet ist alles gut, für die.
Ich kann aber sagen, das warten hat sich für mich voll gelohnt, da das Stereo eine deutliche Verbesserung für mich darstellt.
Das muss halt jeder für sich entscheiden ob er wartet oder nicht.


----------



## RoterRum (15. Juni 2016)

Ich fand die Wartezeit jetzt nicht so schlimm.
Mein Händler hatte mir (Anfang dieses Jahres) den Liefertermin in KW20 genannt. Da weiß man auf was man sich einlässt.
Ist meiner Meinung nach was anderes
als 20 Wochen hingehalten und vertröstet zu werden.


----------



## TheMiB (15. Juni 2016)

Also bis KW19 konnte ich auch gut mit dem Liefertermin leben. Die Verschiebung von 8 auf 16 oder von 16 auf 19 waren gefühlt nicht so schlimm. Genervt bin ich über die wöchentlichen Verschiebungen danach und die ständigen Ankündigen "sehr sehr sicher" zu sein, das der neue Termin der letzte ist. Richtig, aber so richtig, anpisst bin ich wenn es zum 23.07. immer noch nicht da ist, da steht mein jährlicher Österreich Bike Urlaub an. Endlich wollte ich mal mehr fahren als immer nur S1 bis max. S2, mehr war für meinen Geschmack mit dem 2011 Acid (stark umgebaut, u.a. Reba-gabel, XT Bremse+Schalthebel und Laufräder in tubeless) oder dem 2014er Reaction HPA nicht drin. Dazu gesellt sich noch nen 2013er Cross race disc, was dann auch mal für die 200km Tour nach Innsbruck und zurück reichte.

Alles Zubehör, Ion Kpact Knieprotektoren, Evoc Trail Protektorrucksack, Bell Super 2R Helm ist neu angeschafft mit Ausrichtung auf den für mich neuen Anwendungsfall. Dazu kommen die neuen Sixpack Millenium AL-Ti in Radfarbe und das Tubelesskit, die ich zum Einbau bereits bei Händler abgegeben haben. dürften alles zusammen auch nochmal so 600€ sein.

Wie heißt es so schön, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt....


----------



## 007ike (15. Juni 2016)

Bestellt hab ich das Rad im Oktober 2015, Liefertermin wurde der 25.04 genannt. Das fand ich schon befremdlich für ein Fahrrad.
Aber gut, ich bin ja grundsätzlich versorgt was Räder angeht, daher war es für mich akzeptabel.
Kurz vor dem 25.04 wurde dann der 09.05 genannt, dann der 06.06. Geworden ist es der 09.06.
Hätte ich keinen Ersatz gehabt, hätte mich das schon angenervt und ich wäre auf eine verfügbare Alternative umgestiegen.


----------



## RoterRum (24. Juni 2016)

Vincy schrieb:


> Die von DT Swiss sind empfehlenswert.
> https://www.dtswiss.com/Accessoires/Tubeless-Solutions



Hab die Schwalbe  Ventile letzte Woche gegen die DT Ventile getauscht. Die liegen schon mal besser in der Felge.
Undicht ist es leider immer noch, der Übeltäter ist dieses Mal eine Speiche, wahrscheinlich hat sich das Felgenband beim Reifen montieren gelöst.


----------



## TheMiB (24. Juni 2016)

So meins ist endlich da. tubeless umbau mit dt swiss 27mm band, dt swiss 32mm MTB ventil und 40ml Doc Blue pro Rad komplett unproblematisch in 30 Minuten durch. Erste Testfahrt ne knappe Stunde 25km, 500hm war supi. Passabel und sehr komfortabel bergauf. Die 2x11 hat mehr als ausreichend BAndbreite selbst für stiche mit >15%. Bergab kann man nur sagen "länge läuft".

Zwei kritikpunkte hab ich. Das sind einmal die furchtbaren Griffe, die zudem keine 2-clamp sind wie versprochen und dann der rock razor am hinterrad. Beides fliegt schnellst möglichst raus.

Und bei dem Händler werde ich auch nichts mehr kaufen gerade das Entlüftungskit für die Reverb, was meiner Meinung nach zum Bike einfach dazu gehört war er bereit mir mitzugeben. Kostenlos Griffe tauschen oder den Tubeless-umbau hat er sich geweigert...angeblich keine Zeit 

Gruss
TheMiB


----------



## 007ike (27. Juni 2016)

sind 40ml nicht zu wenig?
Und was hast du gegen den Rock Razor? Gerade den finde ich richtig gut auf dem Enduro. Die Griffe sind wirklich ne Verschlechterung gegenüber denen von 2015.


----------



## mide83 (27. Juni 2016)

wie geht es euch eigentlich mit der Länge des Oberrohrs? Ich hatte ein Stereo aus 2011 mit einem 110er Vorbau, jetzt mit dem 50er kommt mir das ganze schon extrem gedrungen vor.
Denkt ihr dass ein 80er Vorbau die Charakteristik extrem verändert?


----------



## RoterRum (29. Juni 2016)

Ich kann es nur mit dem Stereo aus 2012 vergleichen, da hatte ich allerdings auch einen kürzeren Vorbau drann.
Ich würde auf jeden Fall keinen längeren montieren aber ich denke das muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Wenn du damit besser klar kommst, Warum nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco_m (2. Juli 2016)

Bike2011 schrieb:


> Wie "läufts" denn das action team?
> Zufrieden? Dämpfer mit remote gut?
> 
> Danke vorab



Hallo,

sorry für die späte Antwort, bin ständig am biken hab keinen Blick mehr hier rein geworfen 
Das Bike gefällt mir sehr, sehr gut.
Dämpfer finde ich Klasse, Remote hab ich bei einem Sturz bereits demoliert und gleich entfernen lassen. Brauche den eh nicht, mit einem Griff nach unten ist der Dämpfer sehr gut zu erreichen. Ich selber benutze die Verstellung aber praktisch nie ..
Ich fuhr davor ein 2011-er Fritzz, beim Stereo ist die Gewichtsersparnis deutlich zu spüren, bergauf, beim Tragen oder beim anheben über Kuhzaun etc. ..
Bergab lag das Fritzz etwas satter, musste mich hier umgewöhnen, klappt nun aber ganz gut 
Ausstattung ist eh top, Übersetzung hatte ich von Beginn weg ändern lassen (30/45) ich schaff sonst die Berge nicht 
Mit dieser Konfiguration ist die Übersetzung, für mich, aber sehr passend. Bandbreite voll OK!

Also alles in allen, wie man sieht, bin ich sehr happy mit dem top-Bike


----------



## Vincy (2. Juli 2016)

Es gibt jetzt von Fox eine neue Remote-Version, allerdings nur noch mit 2 Positionen (On/Off).
http://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike&id=763


----------



## FR-Sniper (8. Juli 2016)

nächste Woche kommt mein Race  eigentlich wollte ich erst nach der Eurobike zuschlagen, aber bei dem Preis mußte es sein


----------



## Pro2k (13. Juli 2016)

Hi, ich stehe kurz davor mir das 160 SL zu kaufen. Bin das 20" bereits Probe gefahren, was schon ganz gut gepasst hat. Der Händler besorgt jetzt nochmal das 18", als Gegentest. 
Jetzt meine Frage mit 85cm Schritthöhe komm ich rein rechnerisch bei etwas über 19" raus. Was ist eure Empfehlung zur Größ? Lieber den 18er oder den 20er Rahmen wählen? 
Ich hatte beim ersten Test nur das 140er Race in 18" als vergleich, was ich da gemerkt habe, war das ich bei stärkerem Lenkeinschlag auf dem Sattelsitzend pedalierend mit dem Knie gegen den Lenker gestoßen bin. Ist das normal und den kurzen Geos geschuldet, oder ist das ein absolutes no go? Ich saß auf beiden recht angenehm, was mich beim 20er etwas verschreckt ist die wenige Luft zwischen Oberrohr und den Kronjuwelen. 

Was ist generell euer Rat an der Stelle? 

Das 18er wird definitiv auch noch getestet und ich hoffe dort passiert das mit dem Knie einfach nicht, dann würde ich nämlich zu 18" tendieren.

Körpergröße: 185cm
Schritthöhe: 85cm
Gewicht: 83kg

Ziel sind eher technische Trails in den Alpen, aber auch mal ruhigere Touren mit Freundin sollten nicht schmerzhaft werden. Für reinen Schotter und straßen hab ich noch einen Crosser. also soll das MTB auch vorwiegend in richtigem Gelände bewegt werden.


----------



## Orry (13. Juli 2016)

Ich hab bei 'ner Körpergröße von 181 cm und 'ne ungefähre Schrittlänge von ca 87 cm das 160er Race in 18" und bin voll zufrieden.
Super bequem und lässt sich gut in jeglichen Gelände bewegen.
Gerade wenn es eher technisch einhergeht, is etwas kleiner und wendiger wohl besser, als zu groß (natürlich auch 'ne Geschmacksfrage), aber normal wählt man meines Wissens bei Enduros die nächst kleinere Rahmengröße und bei zB CC-Bikes die nächst größere.


----------



## Pro2k (13. Juli 2016)

Orry schrieb:


> Ich hab bei 'ner Körpergröße von 181 cm und 'ne ungefähre Schrittlänge von ca 87 cm das 160er Race in 18" und bin voll zufrieden.
> Super bequem und lässt sich gut in jeglichen Gelände bewegen.
> Gerade wenn es eher technisch einhergeht, is etwas kleiner und wendiger wohl besser, als zu groß (natürlich auch 'ne Geschmacksfrage), aber normal wählt man meines Wissens bei Enduros die nächst kleinere Rahmengröße und bei zB CC-Bikes die nächst größere.


Tendiere eigentlich auch eher zu kleiner, nur das Knie am Lenker bei dem 140er verunsichert mich gerade. Habe aber auch schon unendlich viel gesucht, wie die optimal Sitzposition auf nem Enduro ist und der Abstand zwischen Lenker und Knie tatsächlich so kurz ist. Wenn ich in dem Bike stehe ist es weniger ein Problem, nur wenn ich sitze, pedaliere und gleichzeitig auf die Seite den Lenker einschlage auf der dann gerade das Knie hochkommt. Leinkeinschlag in dem moment würd ich so auf 40 grad etwa schätzen.Und wenn ich die Geo von 140er und 160er vergleiche ist die oberrohrlänge und der reach beim 160er ja sogar noch ein wenig kürzer.


----------



## RoterRum (13. Juli 2016)

Ich habe das SL in 18" und bin mit der Größe bei 180cm voll zufrieden, es ist sehr agil im Gelände,
längere Touren als ca. 50km bin ich bisher noch nicht gefahren aber da konnte ich keinen Nachteil feststellen.
Das Knie Problem beim Einlenken hatte ich auch schon bei einem AMS und Stereo (beide 2013 in 20")
ich denke dass das Problem unabhängig von der Rahmengröße ist.


----------



## Orry (13. Juli 2016)

Mal davon abgesehen, dass zwar jeder 'nen anderen Fahrstil hat, gehe ich aber trotzdem davon aus, dass bei den entwickelten Geometrien der Bikes davon ausgegangen wurde, dass technische bzw "enge" Passagen, in denen ein erhöhter Lenkeinschalg erforderlich ist, stehend gefahren wird, wodurch sich das mit den Knien erübrigt.
Und selbst wenn man mal sitzend bergauf Spitzkehren fährt, denke nicht, dass so 'ne Gegebenheit so oft vor kommt, dass man alle 5 Meter so stark einlenken muss, dass einem die Beinen im Weg sind.
Wie gesagt, ich hatte bisher noch keine Probleme und bin auch schon Wanderwege in den Alpen gefahren...inklusive Spitzkehren bergauf, wie bergab.


----------



## Pro2k (14. Juli 2016)

Danke für euren Support. Von meinem Crosser bin ich etwas andere Geos gewohnt, daher hat mich das irritiert. Eure Aussagen bekräftigen mich, doch eher zum kleineren Rahmen zu tendieren. Bei einer Probefahrt, werd ich auf das Detail nochmal ganz genau achten.

Ansonsten scheint das 160 ja ein rundum solides Bike zu sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco_m (14. Juli 2016)

Hi,
habe mein Action Team (Bilder weiter oben) ist ein 20", Körpergrösse 183cm !
Mein Händler hatte das Bike auch in 18" im Laden stehen, sah für meine Grösse aus wie ein Kinderfahrrad ... Auf meinem unteren Bild sieht man auch gut, wie weit draussen die Sattelstütze ist, würde für diese Körpergrösse nie ein 18" nehmen. Der Rahmen ist sehr kompakt geschnitten, insb. das Sattelrohr ist sehr kurz.

Am besten selber Probesitzen/fahren


----------



## FR-Sniper (14. Juli 2016)

@Pro2k ich habe gestern mein Race in 18`er bekommen  und bin bei 178cm und 80cm SL meiner Meinung nach an der Obergrenze für ein 18ér, Sattelstütze ist genau am Anschlag!
sitzt es Probe, aber ich denke es wird bei dir ein 20èr?!


----------



## 007ike (14. Juli 2016)

Denke auch über 180 ist M zu kein beim neuen Rahmen. Mein Vorgänger Bike war das Modell 2015, da war M 2cm höher, da ging es noch von der Sattelstütze her. Aber L fühlt sich für mich mit 182cm deutlich besser an.


----------



## Pro2k (15. Juli 2016)

So, heute nochmal die beiden Bikes gegeneinander gefahren. Sowohl 18er als auch 20er passen, soweit. Auf dem 20er finde ich die Position etwas gewohnter, weil gestreckter. Aber ich weiß echt nicht, ob mir das 18er technisch nicht etwas entgegen kommen würde. Beim 18er kommt die Sattelstütze bei mir knapp unter max, beim 20er ist tatsächlich noch etwas mehr Luft. Konnte mich noch nicht wirklich endgültig für eins der beiden entscheiden.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (15. Juli 2016)

Ich kann dich gut verstehen bin 182cm groß und hab auch lang überlegt, bin beide bestimmt x mal Test gefahren.



Letztendlich kann ich nichts mit dem Trend Länger und Tiefer anfangen, und hab mich für dass 18 entschieden.
Ich hab aber auch mit 89cm recht lange Beine.
Ein 780mm Lenker und 2cm Spacer weniger und die GEO passt mir 100%.






Hat von euch schon mal jemand einer Volumen Spacer verbaut, gegen dass durchrauschen im Mittlern Federweg?


----------



## FR-Sniper (16. Juli 2016)

so Mittwoch aus dem Karton genohmen und gleich erstmal zerlegt 




so schaut es jetzt aus:



Testfahrt steht noch aus.... freue mich aber schon drauf 

war übrigens das erste Komplettrad was ich gekauft habe!

Grund für die Zerlegung ist ganz einfach, die Pike ist erst 2 Monate alt und hat eine Absenkung (brauche ich unbedingt!)
Lenkertausch, 12° finde ich angenehmer für die Handgelenke, der Vorbau gehört dann einfach dazu!
Bremsen, die XT taugt mir, und ich fahre an allen Rädern Shimanobremsen.
Sattel, mein "Alter" passt einfach zu meinem A****!

noch bestellt ist ein 28T Kettenblatt und eine Hope Schnellspannsattelklemme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (19. Juli 2016)

aus welchem Grund brauchst du eine Gabelabsenkung? Die hab ich bisher noch nicht vermisst


----------



## FR-Sniper (20. Juli 2016)

007ike schrieb:


> aus welchem Grund brauchst du eine Gabelabsenkung? Die hab ich bisher noch nicht vermisst



hier gibts Rampen mit mehr als 20%, da ist das einfach angenehmer!
hatte früher auch mal eine Kumpel der ist mit seiner 180mm Gabel alle Berge hochgefahren, mir taugt das einfach besser und die Pike ist ja noch vom alten Rad über 

der Rock Racer wir das nächste Teil was gewechselt wird, auf steilen Bergpfaden ist der bei Trockenheit schon überfordert, was für eine Rutscherrei gestern im tiefen Schotter


----------



## deineLakaien (23. Juli 2016)

180cm, 89cm schrittlänge. Bin 18 und 20 probegefahren und hab mich fürs 20er race entschieden, weil ich da nicht mit der sattelstütze an der max-markierung bin und ich mich auf dem 20er einfach wohler gefühlt hab. 

ursprünglich wollte ich die mt5 mit shimano-hebeln fahren. ist ja im bremsenforum von genug leuten ausprobiert worden. das lass ich aber erst mal, weil ich da nicht nur neue hebel (saint? oder neue slx) sondern auch schalthebel (xt i-specII, statt die mit ganganzeige) bräuchte.

sattel ist ne qual- obwohl mein hintern flite-geübt ist
warum nur 120mm hub an der variostütze? hat wohl ein kurzbein oder der geldbeutel entschieden.

rock razer hab ich beim händler gelassen

bestellt mitte juni. ende juni da


----------



## 007ike (25. Juli 2016)

Ich muss gestehen, dass mir der Rock Racer hinten richtig gut abgeht. Selbst wenn es nass ist hab ich genug Gripp. Der hat mich da voll überrascht und zwar sehr positiv. Gerade über Wurzeln und Steine Grippen die kleinen Stollen richtig gut.
Da der Sommer bei uns bisher eher feucht ist, passt das auch richtig gut. Klar im tiefen Schlamm ist er überfordert, aber das geht ja fast allen Reifen so, außer speziellen Schlammreifen. 
Einzig echte Schwäche, auf harten, festen Böden fehlt es beim Bremsen mit Gripp. Das er da etwas mehr rutscht kommt mir entgegen, aber es fehlt dann doch an Bremspower bei harten Manövern und sorgt für zusätzlich Schweißtreiben. ;-)

Nochmal zur Größe. Ich bin 182cm und habe mich bewußt für 20 Zoll entschieden. Das fühlt sich für mich satter und entspannter an. Klar ist 18 Zoll wendiger, aber dort hab ich mich nicht so sicher im Bike gefühlt.  Da es wohl bei jedem ein Gefühlsding sein wird, halte ich ne Probefahrt für wichtig wenn man sich unsicher ist.


----------



## Pro2k (26. Juli 2016)

007ike schrieb:


> Nochmal zur Größe. Ich bin 182cm und habe mich bewußt für 20 Zoll entschieden. Das fühlt sich für mich satter und entspannter an. Klar ist 18 Zoll wendiger, aber dort hab ich mich nicht so sicher im Bike gefühlt.  Da es wohl bei jedem ein Gefühlsding sein wird, halte ich ne Probefahrt für wichtig wenn man sich unsicher ist.


Ich habe mich am Ende ebenfalls für 20" entschieden. Beim 18" Zoll kamen die Arme einfach so senkrecht von oben zum Lenker, dass ich die Bremse unter den Lenker hätte drehen müssen, um nicht ständig die Handgelenke abzuknicken. Eine ordentlich Geländeausfahrt steht leider noch aus, aber auf der Waldautobahn war ich schon sehr zufrieden. Das wichtigste in nächster Zeit wird erstmal ein Technikkurs...


----------



## Orry (26. Juli 2016)

Pro2k schrieb:


> Ich habe mich am Ende ebenfalls für 20" entschieden. Beim 18" Zoll kamen die Arme einfach so senkrecht von oben zum Lenker, dass ich die Bremse unter den Lenker hätte drehen müssen, um nicht ständig die Handgelenke abzuknicken. Eine ordentlich Geländeausfahrt steht leider noch aus, aber auf der Waldautobahn war ich schon sehr zufrieden. Das wichtigste in nächster Zeit wird erstmal ein Technikkurs...



Meinst du beim senkrecht sitzen, ohne dich groß nach vorne beugen zu müssen, kamen die Arme an den Lenker!?
Denke das soll durchaus so sein.
Die kurze Geometrie, die Enduros meist aufweisen, soll meiner Vermutung nach nämlich nicht nur der Wendigkeit zu Gute kommen, sondern nach meiner eigenen Erfahrung wohl sogar eher dem Grip, durch optimale Gewichtsverlagerung.

Bei steilen Abfahrten, in technischen Gelände oder bei Untergrund, der wenig Grip hat (zB Matsch, loser Kies oder loser Waldboden) sollte man möglichst viel Druck auf das Vorderrad bringen, um somit Grip aufzubauen, da das Fahrrad ja bekanntlich über das Vorderrad gesteuert wird.
Das Hinterrad hat im Vergleich zum Vorderrad eine 'relativ' untergeordnete Rolle. Zur Verdeutlichung (vielleicht hat der ein oder andere schon die Erfahrung gemacht ): Wenn das Vorderrad blockiert und/oder weggrutscht, landet man meistens auf der Nase, sofern man sich nicht irgendwie mit den Füßen abfangen kann. Wenn aber das Hinterrad blockiert, is das ganze meist halb so wild.
Ergo sollte man darauf aus sein, viel Druck und somit hohe Reibung=Grip auf das Vorderrad zu bringen.
Dies erreicht man am besten, indem man sein Gewicht *über* das Vorrad bringt, sodass die Kraft von oben direkt drauf wirkt.
Wenn man von oben, senkrecht auf was drückt, is der Druck ja logischerweise am höchsten, als wenn man schräg darauf drücken würden...Je schräger die Kraft auf den Gegenstand wirkt, würde er eventuell irgendwann sogar nach vorne geschoben werden, da der Druck/Grip ja abnimmt.




Das ganze lässt sich recht einfach in der Praxis nachvollziehen und üben...
Am einfachsten an einem steilen Grashang, nachdem es geregnet hat (oder noch besser bei Regen ).
Einfach mal versuchen direkt nach unten zu fahren und nur durch betätigen der Vorderbremse zum Stillstand zu kommen. Dabei bissl mit Gewichtsverlagerung des Oberkörpers spielen. Wenn man sich nach hinten lehnt (wie es an steilen Abfahrten meist instinktiv passiert), wird man merken, dass das Vorderrad "leicht" wird und wohl anfängt zu blockieren.
Wenn man allerdings mit dem Oberkörper über das Vorderrad und Richtung Lenker geht, funktioniert das erstaunlicherweise ziemlich gut zum Stillstand zu kommen, ohne wegzurutschen, auch wenn man den Kopf überwinden muss, sich kopfüber in einen steilen Hang zu lehnen.
(Übrigens sind daher wohl auch die Lenker seit paar Jahren so breit...Dass man den Oberkörper besser über das Vorderrad und Richtung Lenker Lehnen kann, um Grip aufzubauen)

Ich war Anfang Juni in Lermoos auf einem Fahrtechnikkurs an dem das ganze Thematisiert und geübt wurde.
Da hatte es durchweg geregnet und es war nass, matschig und glitschig. Eigtl uncool. Aber im Nachhinein war ich sogar froh drum, denn man war gezwungen das ganze intensiver umzusetzen um Grip zu haben.
Wir waren sogar extra 1,5 Tage matschige Skihänge runter gefahren um das zu üben. Wetter im Zusammenhang mit der Steigung der Skihänge hätte man vom Kopf her gedacht, das is unfahrbahr, aber es ging ziemlich gut. Das hatte dann sogar so viel Spaß gemacht Dinge kontrolliert zu fahren, von denen man nicht glaub sie überhaupt fahren zu können, dass ich mich in meiner Homezone mittlerweile am liebsten irgendwelche steilen, winkeligen Fußwege & Treppen von alten Burgen runterstürze und mir der Bikepark bei mir in der Nähe fast schon langweilig vor kommt, da er mir zu flowig und 'flach' wirkt.


Von daher nochmal zu meiner Vermutung, weswegen Enduros recht kurz sind und empfohlen wird, er eine Nummer kleiner zu nehmen, dass man seinen Oberkörper weit genug über den Lenker und das Vorderrad bringt...wenn viel Grip benötigt wird.
Noch dazu sollte man an steilen rutschigen Stücken zusehen, dass auch das Hinterrad nicht zu "leicht" wird und nicht blockiert, da einem dadurch Kontrolle (Bremskraft) verloren geht und der fehlende Grip hinten, dann das Vorderrad abfangen muss, wodurch mehr Energie auf das Vorderrad wirkt und man auf diesem dann noch mehr Druck aufbauen muss, sodass es nicht wegrutscht.
Dementsprechend sollte ein Enduro wohl so kurz sein, dass man genug Druck auf das Vorderrad und gleichzeitig so gut es geht auf das Hinterrad bekommt, um in entsprechenden Situation genug Grip und somit Kontrolle über das Rad zu haben und zu behalten.
Jetzt mal ganz übertrieben:
Angenommen, man hätte ein Rad, welches viiiieeell zu groß bzw zu lang is, sodass man sich weit nach vorne strecken müsste, um überhaupt an den Lenker zu kommen, dann könnte man sich nicht richtig über das Vorderrad lehnen um Druck/Grip aufzubauen, wenn man ihn bräuchte.
Oder man würde sich dann soweit vorlehnen, dass zu wenig Druck/Gewicht auf dem Hinterrad lastet und dieses blockieren würde und es einen durchaus an einem langen, steilen, rutschigen Hang überholt und man sich ungewollt dreht, gesxjweigen denn davon, dass beim blockierten Hinterrad, das Vorderrad ja noch mehr abfangen muss.
Übertrieben gesehen is man auf einem zuuuu langen/großen Rad entweder zu weit *hinter dem Vorderrad, oder zu weit vor dem Hinterrad.* Kurz: Je länger das Rad, umso schlechter müsste das Druck- und somit Gripverhältnis zwischen Vorder- & Hinterrad sein, wodurch es schwerer wird, auf beide Räder gleichzeitig ausreichend Druck und Grip zu bringen.

So viel zu meiner Theorie und Erfahrungen. 
Schlussendlich is es natürlich Geschmackssache und auch eine Frage, was Eigtl so für Terrain gefahren wird. 

PS: Wenn ich nicht gerade irgendwelche steilen, rutschigen und winkeligen Abfahrten runter eier, find ich die aufrechte Sitzposition sehr bequem.


----------



## Leonardos81 (28. Juli 2016)

Ich fahre seit 2 Wochen das Hpa 160 TM ! hab es im Fachhandel gekauft ! Das Bike ist der Hammer ich bereue keine Cent !


----------



## t-four (8. August 2016)

Hallo liebe Stereo 160 HPA Besitzer,
könnt Ihr mir bitte sagen was das Stereo 160 HPA Race (oder auch eines der anderen HPA Modelle MY16) in Größe L (20") wiegt? Kennt Ihr vielleicht sogar das Rahmen-Gewicht des HPA MY16 Rahmens in L? Soll ja einiges leichter sein als der Vorgänger-Rahmen?
Danke vorab


----------



## FR-Sniper (8. August 2016)

t-four schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Stereo 160 HPA Besitzer,
> könnt Ihr mir bitte sagen was das Stereo 160 HPA Race (oder auch eines der anderen HPA Modelle MY16) in Größe L (20") wiegt? Kennt Ihr vielleicht sogar das Rahmen-Gewicht des HPA MY16 Rahmens in L? Soll ja einiges leichter sein als der Vorgänger-Rahmen?
> Danke vorab



das Rahmengewicht wird dir glaub keiner sagen können, bzw hat niemand selbst gewogen?!, ich denke nich das jemand das Rad schonmal komplett zerlegt hat?!


----------



## pkxl2 (9. August 2016)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> das Rahmengewicht wird dir glaub keiner sagen können, bzw hat niemand selbst gewogen?!, ich denke nich das jemand das Rad schonmal komplett zerlegt hat?!



Bei mir kam es komplett zerlegt an, sogar ohne Unterlager, aber ich Dödel hab vergessen, vor Zusammenbau den Rahmen zu wiegen. War aber auch der C62 Karbonhobel, hätte also nix gebracht ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 235477 (17. August 2016)

Mein C62 in 18Zoll komm auf ca. 2450g, der Alu sollte ca. 400g schwerer sein.


----------



## Pro2k (14. September 2016)

Wie weiter vorne schon geschrieben, wurde es bei mir ein Stereo 160 SL. Nach den ersten Abfahrten und nun auch besser werdender Technik, fällt mir auf, dass das Fahrwerk kleinere Schläge doch recht heftig weitergibt. Daher beschäftige ich mich aktuell mit den möglichen Stellschrauben für eine Fahrwerksoptimierung, Neben Luftdruck, Sag und Air Spacern, hab ich auch die EVOL Sleeves gefunden und hier wurde es jetzt kompliziert, wegen den verschiedenen Einbaugrößen. Aber das ist eigentlich nicht die Sache. Es geht um die Größen der verbauten Dämpfer und da bin ich über etwas merkwürdiges gestoßen.

Das 160 SL hat einen 184x44mm (7.25x1.75) Dämpfer verbaut. Im 160 Race und TM sind es aber 200x57mm (7.85x2.25). Ist das wirklich so? und wäre es dann theoretisch möglich auch einen solchen Dämpfer in das SL zu pflanzen, denn die Rahmengeo, sollte sich ja eigentlich nicht unterscheiden bei den verschiedenen Modellen?


----------



## Vincy (14. September 2016)

Alle Modelle ab 2016 haben da einen Dämpfer mit 200x57mm.


----------



## Pro2k (14. September 2016)

Vincy schrieb:


> Alle Modelle ab 2016 haben da einen Dämpfer mit 200x57mm.


Du hast recht. Ich hab gerade nochmal https://www.cube.eu/produkte/fullsuspension/stereo/cube-stereo-160-hpa-sl-275-iridiumngreen-2016/ angeschaut und es ist tatsächlich so. Keine Ahnung was ich da vorhin gelesen hab. Danke.

Davon mal ab, hat einer der 160er Besitzer mit Fox Performance Ausstattung schon was in Richtung Fahrwerks Tuning unternommen. Bzw. welche Drücke bei welchem Gewicht fahrt ihr und wie ist euer Sag vorne und hinten? Wie ist eure Zugstufe? Ich hätte das ganze gerne etwas feinfühliger und bügelnder bei kleinen Unebenheiten, damit es nicht mehr so rüttelt. Sprünge halten sich aktuell sehr in Grenzen, womit ich vermutlich den Federweg aktuell eher nicht ausnutze.

Oder hat von euch vielleicht sogar schon jemand in die Gabel und Dämpfer reingeschaut und weiß, was dort an Spacern verbaut ist?


----------



## TheMiB (16. September 2016)

Probier einfach mal nen bissl hin und her. Ich persönlich bin zig mal die gleiche Runde (32km, 500hm) gefahren und hab jede runde ein Detail verändert. Am Ende hab ich dann bei 180cm/85kg Tagestourfertig mit ca. 80psi auf der Gabel mit fast offenem Rebound (8 von 10 klicks gegen den Uhrzeigersinn) und 150psi auf dem Dämpfer mit ziemlich lahmen Rebound (4 von 12 Klicks gegen den Uhrzeigersinn) die für mich beste Abstimmung gefunden. Beim Ausflug in den Bikepark hab ich dann nochmal jeweils 10psi dazu genummen, was auch ziemlich erfeulich funktionierte. Zusätzlich fahre ich Tubeless mit vorn 1,6bar und hinten 1,8bar und 10mm statt 20mm Spacer am Vorbau.

Die Spacer in Gabel und Dämpfer für die Progression hab ich noch nicht kontrolliert...da fehlt mir auch noch die passende 26iger Nuss und nen Ölfilterschlüssel.

Gruss
TheMiB


----------



## FR-Sniper (24. September 2016)

gibt es eigentlich das Schaltauge irgendwo Online? hab keinen rechten Bock auf unseren Cube Händler hier.


----------



## Pro2k (24. September 2016)

Online habe ich es auch noch nicht gefunden. Dort hab ich nur das hier gefunden: http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-schaltauge-2091-axh-shimano-82181/wg_id-380
Das passt, ist aber nicht 1:1 das am 2016er. Ich hab mir jetzt noch paar Ersatzschaltaugen bei meinem Bike Dealer geholt, von dem ich auch das Bike habe. Kosten genauso viel wie online und sind 1:1 die wie an meinem Bike.


----------



## FR-Sniper (25. September 2016)

Danke dir, dann werd ich wohl oder übel mal zum Händler fahren müßen?!


----------



## Pro2k (26. September 2016)

Pro2k schrieb:


> Du hast recht. Ich hab gerade nochmal https://www.cube.eu/produkte/fullsuspension/stereo/cube-stereo-160-hpa-sl-275-iridiumngreen-2016/ angeschaut und es ist tatsächlich so. Keine Ahnung was ich da vorhin gelesen hab. Danke.
> 
> Davon mal ab, hat einer der 160er Besitzer mit Fox Performance Ausstattung schon was in Richtung Fahrwerks Tuning unternommen. Bzw. welche Drücke bei welchem Gewicht fahrt ihr und wie ist euer Sag vorne und hinten? Wie ist eure Zugstufe? Ich hätte das ganze gerne etwas feinfühliger und bügelnder bei kleinen Unebenheiten, damit es nicht mehr so rüttelt. Sprünge halten sich aktuell sehr in Grenzen, womit ich vermutlich den Federweg aktuell eher nicht ausnutze.
> 
> Oder hat von euch vielleicht sogar schon jemand in die Gabel und Dämpfer reingeschaut und weiß, was dort an Spacern verbaut ist?


Ich wollte mal kurz meine Erkenntnisse teilen, weil ich ja mehr über das Fahrwerk rausfinden wollte. Mit der CustomID des Dämpfers findet man schon ein bisschen was raus. Weiß jetzt, dass der Dämpfer einen 0,8cm³ Spacer verbaut hat. Fox sagt der Dämpfer wäre am linearsten mit einem 0,4cm³ Spacer. Welche Auswirkung das jetzt konkret hat, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Aber ich werde mir jetzt auch erstmal kein spacer tuning kit besorgen. Zu der Gabel findet man mit der CustomID leider nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (12. Dezember 2016)

gibt es eigentlich für unser Model einen Winkelsteuersatz?


----------



## Zerzal (14. Dezember 2016)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> gibt es eigentlich für unser Model einen Winkelsteuersatz?


Schau mal bei Cane Creek, bei den Angle Set hab ich einen für mein 2015er Stereo gefunden....


----------



## Frogfisch (15. Dezember 2016)

Hier kommt mein neues Projekt


----------



## teamscarpa (15. Dezember 2016)

Rahmen bitte abwiegen, am besten ohne Dämpfer


----------



## MW_DH (30. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Männers, 

ich überlege gerade mir ein Stereo 160 HPA TM zu kaufen. Zu welcher Größe würdet ihr mir raten? Ich bin 180 cm groß mit 84er Schrittlänge. Fahrstil ist eher action- und abfahrtsorientiert, weniger tourig. Habe leider keine Erfahrungen mit Cube Bikes.

Besten Dank.


----------



## Vincy (4. Januar 2017)

RH 20".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathijsen (22. Januar 2017)

Mr.Penguin schrieb:


> Jo, wichtige Frage: Werden die Alumodelle endlich am Umlenkhebel und Hauptlager durchgehende Achsen besitzen?


Ich weiß, sehr späte Antwort, aber vielleicht nützt es noch einem: Offenbar bekommen die ab dem Modelljahr 2016 neuen Rahmen nun auch in der Aluversion durchgehende Bolzen, zumindest lässt dieses Ersatzteil darauf schließen:


----------



## marco_m (29. Januar 2017)

Vielleicht interessant für den einen oder anderen,
ich habe bei meinen  Action Team den abgestumpften Lack (Orange) beim Händler bemängelt, und nun einen neuen Rahmen erhalten.
Hoffe es hält nun länger als eine Saison, anscheinend war teilweise der UV Schutz ungenügend..


----------



## Bergtom (2. Februar 2017)

Hallo,
eine Frage an die Stereo Experten hier. Mein Stereo 140 knackst  leicht bei jedem 2. bis 3. Tritt wenn ich fest reintrete. Ist etwas mehr wenn wenns wärmer wird. Tretlager ist es nicht, habe ich gecheckt. Hat jemand eine Idee?
Tom


----------



## Cubeamsrider (2. Februar 2017)

Schau mal bei den üblichen verdächtigen Verursacher (Pedale, Kassette, Lager, Sattel, Sattelstütze etc).


----------



## Bergtom (4. Februar 2017)

Dank dir habe heute nohmal alle 5 Punkte gecheckt, plus die Kette und Ritzel. Hat leider keine Besserung gebracht vom Knacksen, scheint mit der Radumdrehung mitzugehen, kommt nicht von den Lagern und Hinterbau glaube ich. Kassette sitzt dick eingefettet und mit Drehmoment fest angezogen.
Hat einer vielleicht schon mal eine Knacksestelle im Serien-Hinterrad gehabt und gefunden?

Thomas


----------



## mathijsen (5. Februar 2017)

Sind das SunRingle- bzw. Answer-Laufräder?


----------



## Bergtom (6. Februar 2017)

Es sind 


Bergtom schrieb:


> Dank dir habe heute nohmal alle 5 Punkte gecheckt, plus die Kette und Ritzel. Hat leider keine Besserung gebracht vom Knacksen, scheint mit der Radumdrehung mitzugehen, kommt nicht von den Lagern und Hinterbau glaube ich. Kassette sitzt dick eingefettet und mit Drehmoment fest angezogen.
> Hat einer vielleicht schon mal eine Knacksestelle im Serien-Hinterrad gehabt und gefunden?
> 
> Thomas


Die Answer Atac AM sinds, die Speichen sind schon nachgezogen mit DT Spoke Freez auf den Nippeln.
Tom


----------



## Bergtom (10. Februar 2017)

Problem ist gefunden. Neue Felge eingespeicht und Ruhe ist wieder im Hinterbau! Alte Felge ausgebaut gecheckt, sie kanckt an der Verbindungsstelle sonst bis auf die 4 kleinen Dellen kein Schaden zu sehen.
Thomas


----------



## FZ1 (11. Februar 2017)

...heute schön ne runde mit meinen Stereo 160 (bj.16) gedreht. Kalt aber gut gewesen. Bis der Sattel um ca 20-30mm absackte und der Hebel am Lenker ohne Spannung lustlos Sein dasein trübte. Hmm. Da werde ich wohl demnächst mal schauen müssen, was da los ist. Hat einer von Euch ne Idee oder schon mal selber erlebt? 
Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar


----------



## Zerzal (11. Februar 2017)

Ciao...
Würde mal mit entlüften versuchen.... klingt jedenfalls als wäre das mal nötig....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider1970 (12. Februar 2017)

FZ1 schrieb:


> ...heute schön ne runde mit meinen Stereo 160 (bj.16) gedreht. Kalt aber gut gewesen. Bis der Sattel um ca 20-30mm absackte und der Hebel am Lenker ohne Spannung lustlos Sein dasein trübte. Hmm. Da werde ich wohl demnächst mal schauen müssen, was da los ist. Hat einer von Euch ne Idee oder schon mal selber erlebt?
> Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar



Welche stütze fährst du denn?


----------



## Zerzal (12. Februar 2017)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Welche stütze fährst du denn?


Ich tippe mal auf eine RS Stealt...


----------



## rider1970 (12. Februar 2017)

Da war ich mir nicht sicher, dass 16er race z.b. hat ja die rfr stütze mit Seilzug


----------



## Zerzal (12. Februar 2017)

A, ok. Dachte nur das 15er Pro hatte die RFR.  Ich tippte jetzt einfach auf die RS weil das absacken um 2-3cm sehr danach klingt....


----------



## FZ1 (12. Februar 2017)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Da war ich mir nicht sicher, dass 16er race z.b. hat ja die rfr stütze mit Seilzug


Rider1970 hat es gewusst....   Jemand ne Idee was da los ist ?

Gruss


----------



## rider1970 (13. Februar 2017)

Ich würde mal den Seilzug kontrollieren, ob da irgendwas klemmt am auslösemechanismus. Ansonsten zum Händler, hast ja bestimmt noch Garantie drauf, oder?


----------



## FZ1 (13. Februar 2017)

Hi , das Rad ist so ein halbes Jahr alt. Der Seilzug ist oben am Hebel total lose. Evt ausgehängt oder gerissen an der Stütze. Werde die Tage mal schauen, ob ich was finde.
Danke für alle Meinungen und Tipps


----------



## FZ1 (14. Februar 2017)

Hi , so Sattelstütze ausgebaut. Und erstmal nix gefunden. Alles gereinigt und leicht geölt. Wieder zusammen gebaut und das leichte Spiel aus dem Seilzug beseitigt. Funktioniert wieder. Ich habe nun den Seilzug im Verdacht. Das der im Rahmen evt. zu schwer gängig ist. Wo der unten im Rahmen rauskommt und gleich wieder hoch zur Stütze läuft. Mal beobachten. Erstmal wieder fahrbereit. Vielleicht liegt es ja an den tiefen Temperaturen.
Danke an alle , gute Fahrt mit viel Spass


----------



## damianfromhell (21. Februar 2017)

Weiß wer ob in dem HPA Race ne Boost Kurbel rein muss oder ob ich da auch ne normale reinbekomme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (20. März 2017)

wenn den Reifen mal jemand Testet:
https://www.pinkbike.com/news/maxxis-unveils-tubeless-ready-dh-tires-more-26-options-2017.html
bitte mal einen Erfahrungsbericht wegen der Breite im Hinterbau


----------



## mathijsen (20. März 2017)

Welchen denn genau? In dem Artikel sind ja mehrere genannt.


----------



## FR-Sniper (21. März 2017)

egal, geht nur um die Breite, ob das Problemlos passt! 

ich bin früher die 2,7er Maxxis gefahren, damals sind sie aber schmaler als z.B. Schwalbe 2,5er ausgefallen?!


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (22. März 2017)

Wie funktioniert das mit den innenverlegten Zügen? Kann man sind die im Rahmen geführt, so das man sie bedenkenlos tauschen kann?


----------



## 007ike (22. März 2017)

NEIN! Wenn du sie einfach raus ziehst, musst du sie mühevoll suchen gehen. Schau mal, da gibt es einige Beiträge zu dem Thema, wie man das am Besten macht


----------



## Zerzal (22. März 2017)

Mr_Vercetti schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert das mit den innenverlegten Zügen? Kann man sind die im Rahmen geführt, so das man sie bedenkenlos tauschen kann?


Du brauchst einen "Liner" dann ist das ganz easy.....  Der wird auf den Schaltzug geschoben und dann mit in den Rahmen gefädelt. Oben und unten ankleben und dann kann man den Zug entfernen. Neuen einfädeln und den Liner wieder raus zigen, fertig... 
In den Weiten des Netz finden sich Anleitungen zu hauf.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Vercetti (22. März 2017)

Super, danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Sensor1 (25. April 2017)

Hi, ich und meine Freundin haben den Sun Ringle Atac EM u AM Laufradsatz. Beide Lagerspiel. Jemand auch von dem Problem betroffen oder kennt die Loesung? Danke


----------



## Orry (26. April 2017)

Sensor1 schrieb:


> Hi, ich und meine Freundin haben den Sun Ringle Atac EM u AM Laufradsatz. Beide Lagerspiel. Jemand auch von dem Problem betroffen oder kennt die Loesung? Danke



Kumpel und ich fahren jeweils das 2016er Stereo Race mit den Atac EM Laufrädern und haben beide Spiel im hinteren Laufrad.
Bei Sun Ringle nix ungewöhnliches, die habe leider generell 'ne schlechte Qualität. 
Bisher nur negative Erfahrungen gemacht.

Die Tage ist mir einfach mal so'ne Speiche geplatzt, ohne große Krafteinwirkung auf's Laufrad. 

Ich persönlich fang jetzt an, mal nach 'nem qualitativ besseren Laufradsatz zu schauen, anstatt mich zukünftig weiter mit der Sun Ringle-Qualität ausbremsen zu lassen. 

PS:


FZ1 schrieb:


> Hi , so Sattelstütze ausgebaut. Und erstmal nix gefunden. Alles gereinigt und leicht geölt. Wieder zusammen gebaut und das leichte Spiel aus dem Seilzug beseitigt. Funktioniert wieder. Ich habe nun den Seilzug im Verdacht. Das der im Rahmen evt. zu schwer gängig ist. Wo der unten im Rahmen rauskommt und gleich wieder hoch zur Stütze läuft. Mal beobachten. Erstmal wieder fahrbereit. Vielleicht liegt es ja an den tiefen Temperaturen.
> Danke an alle , gute Fahrt mit viel Spass



Zwar schon erledigt, aber mur als Info...bei mir war es ebenfalls der Seilzug. Den einfach getauscht und seither geht es ebenfalls wieder.


----------



## Sensor1 (26. April 2017)

Orry schrieb:


> Kumpel und ich fahren jeweils das 2016er Stereo Race mit den Atac EM Laufrädern und haben beide Spiel im hinteren Laufrad.
> Bei Sun Ringle nix ungewöhnliches, die habe leider generell 'ne schlechte Qualität.
> Bisher nur negative Erfahrungen gemacht.
> 
> ...


Hattet ihr den Laufradsatz in der Garantiezeit eingeschickt?


----------



## Orry (26. April 2017)

So weit hab ich noch gar nicht gedacht
...Wobei das oftmals Ermessenssache ist, worauf und/oder ob Garantie gewährt wird.

Mein Rad ist jetzt ziemlich genau 1 Jahr alt, der Kumpel hat seins 2 Monate später bekommen.

Ich hau meinen Händler mal spaßhalber an, aber verspreche mir nix von.
Und selbst wenn was ersetzt wird, bleibt die die Sun Ringle-Qualität bescheiden und es ist 'ne Frage der Zeit bis zum nächsten Problem.


----------



## Sascha_89 (28. April 2017)

Ich hab an meinem Race jetzt insgesamt 5 Sunringle Hinterrädern zerstört. Bei den ersten beiden ist jeweils nach etwa 100km der Freilauf kaputt gegangen. Die wurden jeweils von sunringle repariert und haben dann wieder etwa 100km gehalten. Daraufhin habe ich von sunringle den charger expert al zugeschickt bekommen. Der hat immerhin 450km gehalten, bis ich plötzlich ins Leere getreten habe. Der Gegenring vom Freilauf (also das Teil in das die Sperrklinken) greifen ist durchgedreht und die Späne sind schon aus dem Gewinde rausbekommen. Habe mir jetzt ein Hinterrad von dt swiss besorgt und vor einem Monat eine Mail an hayes bzw sunringle geschrieben wegen den Problemen aber keine Antwort erhalten...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Orry (28. April 2017)

Die gleichen Erfahrungen mit dem Freilauf und den Spänen hat ein anderen Kumpel mit 'nem Radon auf dem Sun Ringle Laufräder waren, ebenfalls gemacht.
...Wobei mir gerade einfällt, dass es bei ihm die Sperrklinken waren, die sich zersetzt haben.

Ich werde zukünftig eine Bogen um Sun Ringle machen.


----------



## FR-Sniper (5. Mai 2017)

....


----------



## Orry (6. Mai 2017)

Das einzige was ich gestern beim Wechsel der Laufräder auf DT Swiss hatte, dass der Freilaufkörper der Atac verdrückt war und sich die Kassette dadurch erst nicht abziehen ließ. 



 
Ich bleib dabei und führe ab jetzt 'n Feldzug gegen Sun Ringle: Hol dir komplett neue LRS


----------



## rider1970 (6. Mai 2017)

Sehr ärgerlich das du soviel stress hattest mit dem Lrs. Möchte jetzt keine Lanze brechen für Sun Ringle , aber es sieht so aus als wäre die Kassette kpl trocken montiert worden ?! Keine Montagepaste o.ä. zu sehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orry (6. Mai 2017)

Japp, die Vermutung hatte ich auch. Noch dazu war die Kassette kaum zu öffnen.
Entweder festgesetzt oder 40 NM Anzugsmoment überschritten.
Auf jeden scheint der Monteur ziemlich geschlampt zu haben....Wer weiß.
3 Torxschrauben am Hinterrad zur Bremsscheibenbefestigung waren auch nicht zu lösen.


----------



## rider1970 (6. Mai 2017)

Sehr ärgerlich wenn es an solchen " Kleinigkeiten " hängt  dakönnte man k******
Hatte ich selbst auch mal an meinem lapierre damals, komplett trocken montiert das teil, bis ich die runter hatte 
Nach wenigen km schon deutliche abdrücke am Freilauf....


----------



## FR-Sniper (11. Mai 2017)

?


----------



## Sensor1 (12. Mai 2017)

HI, bei Mavic kann man noch alle Größen bestellen, oder sich einen aufbauen lassen bei bike-lädle oder einzeln die Sachen kaufen und dann beim Vertrauten einspeichen lassen... Ich fahre jetzt einen Mavic. Und wie früher  schon einmal sehr zufrieden.


----------



## FZ1 (15. Juni 2017)

FZ1 schrieb:


> ...heute schön ne runde mit meinen Stereo 160 (bj.16) gedreht. Kalt aber gut gewesen. Bis der Sattel um ca 20-30mm absackte und der Hebel am Lenker ohne Spannung lustlos Sein dasein trübte. Hmm. Da werde ich wohl demnächst mal schauen müssen, was da los ist. Hat einer von Euch ne Idee oder schon mal selber erlebt?
> Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar



so, falls es jemanden interessiert.Im Bowdenzug war Wasser,somit war der Zug angerostet. Nun wurde der Bowdenzug gegen einen Edelstahlzug getauscht. Leitung gekürzt, schön mit Fett versehen........und siehe, alles wieder gut.


----------



## Ansmann (20. Juli 2017)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Oh haben die da echt einen dhx2 verbaut, jetzt hat man immerhin schon mal die Möglichkeit 3 verschieden Dämpfer einzubauen



Moin, weisst du zufällig welche größen man von diesem DHX2 verbauen kann? Diese gibt es ja von 200mm-266mm Einbauhöhe..

Gruß Daniel


----------



## TheMiB (20. Juli 2017)

Die 2016er sollten 200x57mm Dämpfer haben. wenn ich mich recht erinner kamen bis auf das Actionteam alle mit einfachem LV Float DPS und das Actionteam halt mit dem Remote Float X.

Da die Rahmen 2017 nur neu lackiert sind sollte sich bis auf die EVOL Kammer und den RS Deluxe beim HPA Race nichts geändert haben.

Gruss
TheMiB


----------



## RoterRum (17. August 2017)

Servus! Weiß jemand welche Lager in den DTSwiss Naben verbaut sind?
Mit den Cube Angaben finde ich nichts brauchbares im Netz...
Zur Not muss ich Sie eben ausbauen bevor ich neu besorgen kann.


----------



## pythagoraz (18. September 2017)

Hallo!

Hat hier eigentlich schon mal jemand selber die Hinterbaulager seines Carbon-Hobels gewechselt?
Wie lautet die genaue Artikelnummer von Cube? Eventuell habt ihr sogar die Lager gegen bessere Industrielager gewechselt - mit welchen Abmessungen und wie sind eure Erfahrungen?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sensor1 (18. September 2017)

Hi, einfach auf der Cube Homepage auf Service und auf die FAQ´s klicken. Darunter findest du die Lagersets. Ansonsten ausbauen und Messen dann bei Agrolager oder dergl. bestellen. Letzteres hab ich mit meinen früheren Rahmen immer so gemacht.


----------



## Orry (23. September 2017)

Hat hier schon mal jemand die Außenhülle vom Schaltzug gewechselt? Kann es sein, dass man dafür die rechte Kurbel demontieren muss!?


----------



## Orry (23. September 2017)

Und jemand vielleicht 'ne Info, ob und woher man diese Rahmenabdeckenungen der Leitungszuführungen beziehen kann? Die Entpuppen sich fast als Einwegartikel, da sie ab Werk stramm sitzen und durch Witterungseinflüsse recht spröde werden und sich somit selbst auflösen, wenn man sie demontieren muss um Leitungen verlegen zu können.

 



Hab online bei Cube, Google und den üblichen Onlinehändlern gesucht, aber nix gefunden, bis auf Cube DT Cable Entry Covers, welche nicht für das Stereo HPA ausgelegt sind.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (23. September 2017)

Einfach zu deim Händler, der sollte die bestellen können. 


Orry schrieb:


> Und jemand vielleicht 'ne Info, ob und woher man diese Rahmenabdeckenungen der Leitungszuführungen beziehen kann? Die Entpuppen sich fast als Einwegartikel, da sie ab Werk stramm sitzen und durch Witterungseinflüsse recht spröde werden und sich somit selbst auflösen, wenn man sie demontieren muss um Leitungen verlegen zu können.Anhang anzeigen 646937 Anhang anzeigen 646938
> 
> Hab online bei Cube, Google und den üblichen Onlinehändlern gesucht, aber nix gefunden, bis auf Cube DT Cable Entry Covers, welche nicht für das Stereo HPA ausgelegt sind.


----------



## Orry (23. September 2017)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Einfach zu deim Händler, der sollte die bestellen können.


Oh, das wollte ich eigtl noch erwähnen, hab es aber dann doch vergessen.
Bis zum hiesigen Cube-Händler bei mir, wären es ein paar Kilometer. Das größere Problem is allerdings, dass der ziemlich inkompetent und zum Überfluss dessen noch überteuert ist, weswegen ich den nicht mehr aufsuche und die Dinge liebe selbst in die Hand nehme.
Bei einem weiteren Händler in der Nähe leider ähnliches Schauspiel.


----------



## FR-Sniper (25. September 2017)

das scheint fast überall so zu sein! leider!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sensor1 (25. September 2017)

Kann persönlich aus ein paar kl Erfahrungen FunCorner empfehlen


----------



## schneller Emil (9. November 2017)

hey! 
kann mir jemand sagen, welchen dämpfertune ich für den carbonrahmen brauche? 
danke!


----------



## mathijsen (9. November 2017)

Welcher Hersteller denn überhaupt?


----------



## schneller Emil (9. November 2017)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Welcher Hersteller denn überhaupt?


das wäre mir egal. einerseitswürde mir die fox custom id helfen, andererseits für fox oder rock shox der emfohlene tune (m/m, m/l, ...)
werde mir ev einen rahmen ohne dämpfer kaufen und müsste dann einen passenden finden.
merci

edit: hat sich beim rahmen von 2016 auf 2017 oder 2018 eigentlich was geändert? nicht soweit ich herausgefunden habe, oder?


----------



## mathijsen (9. November 2017)

Also da alle aktuellen Cubes in dieser Federwegskategorie charakteristisch so ziemlich die selbe Hinterbaukennline haben (siehe der Blog "Linkagedesign") kann man vllt. auch vom 140er schließen. Hier waren im Nachbarthread einige beim Monarch Plus z.B. mit dem M/M-Tune zufrieden. Soll wohl etwas straffer sein als der originale Fox, aber dessen Abstimmung in den Cubes wird ja gerne mal für zu wenig Gegenhalt kritisiert. Insofern vllt. nicht schlecht. Passt auch logisch, den die Hinterbaukinematiken von Cube sind weder besonders progressiv noch degressiv.


----------



## Sensor1 (10. November 2017)

Hi, je nach Fahrweise würde ich auch überlegen, ob es nicht sinnvoll für dich wäre den Dämpfer zu tunen. Die Cube 160 haben bei Fox Druckstufe Low und Rebound M mit 0,4er Spacer. Ich fahre 0,8 Spacer mit Druckstufe L+ und das hat jetzt bei 25-30% Sag gut gegenhalt.
Bei Rock Shox hab ich keine Info.


----------



## schneller Emil (10. November 2017)

erstmal merci!
und hat sichbei den rahmen von 2016 auf jetzt was geändert?


----------



## Grifoncino (23. Dezember 2017)

Hallo miteinander,
ich kapere mal den Thread für eine Frage:
Ich habe vor mir ein Stereo 160 zu holen. Allerdings bin ich mir bei der Größe nicht sicher.
Ich fahre viel Rennrad und da eher die Rahmengröße kleiner als der Rechner für mich auswirft.
Ich hab auch ein Hardtail (Univega Vison Expert), in Größe 48 und 612er Oberrohr, welches echt ganz gut passt, aber ja doch eine andere Kategorie ist...
Ich bin 181cm groß und habe eine 85 Schrittlänge.
Ich meine daher, dass ein 18" oder 20" in Frage kämen.
Was meint das Forum? ist das 18er nicht doch zu klein? Cube hat ja eher kurze Oberrohre, modern sind zur Zeit ja eher lange Oberrohre.


----------



## 007ike (27. Dezember 2017)

20 Zoll.
18 Zoll ist definitiv zu klein.
Bin 182 und hatte beide Rahmen und der 20 Zoll passt perfekt.
Schau dir nur mal an wie lange deine Sattelstütze bei 18 Zoll sein müsste.


----------



## Grifoncino (27. Dezember 2017)

007ike schrieb:


> Schau dir nur mal an wie lange deine Sattelstütze bei 18 Zoll sein müsste.


Danke für den Beitrag. Gerade die Erfahrungen gleich großer Fahrer sind viel wert.

Nun, genau das habe ich getan. Ich habe eine Sitzhöhe von 750mm.
Mein Sattel baut 50mm hoch.
Ich werde eine Reverb verbauen, das Cube Teil wird raus fliegen - diese steht mindestens 225mm aus dem Sattelrohr.
Das Sattelrohr ist bei Größe 18" 420mm; bei 20" 470mm lang.
Ergibt einen Auszug der Stütze bei Größe von 
18": 750-50-225-420=55
20": 750-50-225-470=5           (Maße in mm)

Ich finde jetzt 5mm Auszug beim 20" Rahmen schon fast ein wenig eng.
Je nach Schuhe und Sattel kann diese Höhe ja dann noch ein wenig variieren.
Beim 18" hingegen hätte ich noch schön Platz nach oben oder unten zu verschieben.

Ich bin neulich auch mal ein YT Capra eines Bekannten ein paar Meter gefahren. Er hatte Größe M und die Maße sind zum Cube nicht großartig verschieden. Es hat sich eigentlich ganz gut angefühlt nur hätte ich wohl anstatt eines 35mm Vorbaus einen etwas längeren genommen. Aber ein Capra in L wäre mir insofern zu groß, dass ich die Sattelstütze nicht voll ausfahren kann, um meine perfekte Sitzhöhe zu haben. Und genau das ist meiner Meinung nach das Ziel, bei voll ausgefahrener Sattelstütze die perfekte Sitzhöhe für den optimalen Tritt.

Ich werde heute aber mal zu einem Händler gehen und hoffe, dass er beide Größen da hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MtB55 (27. Dezember 2017)

Ich bin 178 bei 84 cm Schrittlänge das 18 Zoll passt perfekt.


----------



## Zerzal (28. Dezember 2017)

@Grifoncino 
Ich würde mir bei deiner Körper-Geo eventuell auch Gedanken zu Oberkörper/Armlänge zu Reach und Stak machen.... 

Wenn die Stütze nur wenige CM ausgefahren werden muss hat das den Vorteil das der Sattel im DH noch mehr aus dem Weg ist. Andererseits rutscht, beim 20“er, dann auch das Oberrohr weiter nach oben. Entscheidend finde ich, ob beim nach vorne vom Pedal absteigen im Gelände, die Glocken am Oberrohr leuten...


----------



## Grifoncino (28. Dezember 2017)

eben um den Reach mach ich mir gedanken. Ich befürchte ja, dass es zu knapp in M ist.
Ich habe gestern versucht ein Cube zu fahren. Leider waren keine da. Die kommen wohl erst Anfang Januar wieder rein; so war jetzt die Info zweier Händler.
Ich konnte dafür ein Giant Reign Probe fahren. Die Geo ist jetzt nicht besonders ähnlich aber auch da hat mir das M besser gefallen als das L; obwohl der Rechner klar L sagen würde.
Beim Giant ist das Oberrohr deutlich länger, jedoch ist der Stack relativ klein gehalten weshalb der Lenker des Giant hochgespacert wird. Dadurch verkürzt man sich jedoch wieder den langen Reach.
Ich denke, dass im Endeffekt zum Cube beim Reach zum Lenker nichts um ist, wenn man den Lenker bei beiden auf der selben Höhe hat.
Naja Mutmaßung. Wie gesagt ich konnte keines fahren; beim Giant aber wäre es ein M.


Jaaaaaa zum Sattel. Ich kann ihn ja immer nur 150mm absenken. Ob jetzt Größe L oder M. Da gibt sich nichts. Glockenschlag hab ich aber weder bei M noch bei L - da hab ich aber schon drauf geachtet. Die modernen Rahmen sind da alle sehr niedrig mit dem Oberrohr. Anders als das AMS 120. Da war absteigen im Gelände sehr gefährlich


----------



## Andy90 (28. März 2018)

Hi Leute,
hatte diese Frage versehentlich im 2015er Thread gestellt ... hat hier vllt. jemand schon Erfahrung damit?

Also, ich bin grade dabei den Hinterbau meines Race HPA zu zerlegen zur Reinigung. Allerdings bekomm ich die Schraube vom Hauptlager nicht raus. Lässt sich problemlos öffnen, aus dem Gewinde drehen und bewegen, allerdings nicht komplett raus ziehen. Stoße dabei auf einen richtigen Widerstande. Hatte jemand schon mal ein ähnliches Problem oder noch besser eine Lösung?


----------



## Sensor1 (29. März 2018)

HI, hatte ich auch bei mir. War leider das Locktite vom Gewinde drauf.... Vor dem Einschrauben nicht richtig trocknen lassen, denk ich mir wohl. Daher blieb mir nix außer Gummihammer Holzstück und raus das Ding.


----------



## Andy90 (29. März 2018)

Sensor1 schrieb:


> HI, hatte ich auch bei mir. War leider das Locktite vom Gewinde drauf.... Vor dem Einschrauben nicht richtig trocknen lassen, denk ich mir wohl. Daher blieb mir nix außer Gummihammer Holzstück und raus das Ding.


Vielen Dank schon mal für den Tip, ich hoffe nur es sind nicht die bekannten Probleme mit den Cube Lagern wie deformierter Rahmen oder Schraube. Hatte auch schon versucht es raus zu hauen aber nicht wirklich mit viel Gewalt da ich nix im Rahmen und an Lagern kaputt machen wollte.


----------



## Orry (13. April 2018)

Grifoncino schrieb:


> eben um den Reach mach ich mir gedanken. Ich befürchte ja, dass es zu knapp in M ist.
> Ich habe gestern versucht ein Cube zu fahren. Leider waren keine da. Die kommen wohl erst Anfang Januar wieder rein; so war jetzt die Info zweier Händler.
> Ich konnte dafür ein Giant Reign Probe fahren. Die Geo ist jetzt nicht besonders ähnlich aber auch da hat mir das M besser gefallen als das L; obwohl der Rechner klar L sagen würde.
> Beim Giant ist das Oberrohr deutlich länger, jedoch ist der Stack relativ klein gehalten weshalb der Lenker des Giant hochgespacert wird. Dadurch verkürzt man sich jedoch wieder den langen Reach.
> ...



Guuude.
Keine Ahnung, ob bei dir mittlerweile 'ne Entscheidung gefallen ist, aber hatte mich letztens Jahr auch mit diesen Geometrie-Werten an meinem 18" Stereo Race befasst, nachdem ich mal das Capra in Größe L von 'nem Kumpel im Bikepark testweise gefahren bin, und subjektiv schneller war.
Bin 1,81 m und hab 'ne riesen Schrittlänge von ca 87 cm.

Hatte dann letztes Jahr 'nen längeren Vorbau verbaut. Erst 70 mm getestet, was schon besser war und dann sogar den mit 80 mm genommen, was sich noch besser angefühlt hat.
Um mal 'nen extremen Unterschied in der Geometrie zu spüren, hab ich diesen negativ (6°) und ohne Unterspacer motiert. 
War top und mit der Einstellung fahr ich jetzt noch viel besser als vorher. 

Das Rad hat dadurch mehr Grip auf dem Vorderrad und lässt sich generell irgendwie besser steuern. 
Man sitzt 'n bissl "sportlicher", aber trotzem noch bequem und Überschlagsgefühl is ebenfalls noch so gut wie vorher (zumal man durch die Rahmengeo ja eh sehr aufrecht sitzt).
Ich war mit der standardmäßig verbauten Sattelstütze zufrieden, hab dann aber letztes Jahr doch noch auf 'ne 170er Reverb gewechselt um einfach noch mehr Freiheit in sehr steilem Gelände zu haben. 

Bin mit dem M bzw 18"-Rahmen nach den Updates voll zufrieden. Das Bike wirkt in der Größe schön kompakt, was ich in engen, verwinkelten Stellen ganz gut finde.
Trotzdem würde ich gerne mal 'n L-Rahmen testen.
Denke, die sind besser, wenn man ordentlich Tempo auf Trails/im Park machen will und einfach nur drüber walzen will.

Das ist der Grund, der mich eigtl gerade wieder ins Forum geführt hat, und somit stelle ich dir Frage in dem Zusammenhang auch mal hier rein:

Weiß jemand zufällig, ob Cube auch Testivals veranstaltet, auf denen man verschiedene Bikes und Größen testen könnte?


----------



## Sensor1 (13. April 2018)

Bikefestival Willingen auf jeden Fall. Habe nur eine 84 Schrittlänge und 1.83m. Damit fahre ich L


----------



## Orry (13. April 2018)

Cool, danke. Werd och mir mal näher angucken und vllt mal hin machen, falls die beiden Cube-Dealer in der Umgeben nix haben oder rausrücken wollen.


Hab jetzt schon oft gedacht, dass L auf jeden 'ne Option is. Zumal alle um mich rum L fahren...Bis auf ein Kumpel, der 'n identisches Stereo hat...Abgesehen vik den Upgrades.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MtB55 (13. April 2018)

Sensor1 schrieb:


> Bikefestival Willingen auf jeden Fall. Habe nur eine 84 Schrittlänge und 1.83m. Damit fahre ich L



Ich bin 178 bei 84 cm Schrittlänge das 18 Zoll passt perfekt, da hilft nur testen.


----------



## Trust2k (25. April 2018)

Frogfisch schrieb:


> Hier kommt mein neues Projekt Anhang anzeigen 555712



Den Rahmen hab ich nun auch aufgebaut  







Rahmen hat 20" 

und hier der Customaufbau 







Gesamtgewicht 13,5kg 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 007ike (30. April 2018)

Meine Lager am Rahmen müssen getauscht werden.
Kann mir jemand sagen welche Bezeichnung die habe, sprich welche brauche ich.
Gibt es da von Cube einen komplett Satz? Und wenn ja, wie heißt der?


----------



## Sensor1 (30. April 2018)

https://www.cube.eu/service/faq/


----------



## 007ike (30. April 2018)

danke!


----------



## Sensor1 (30. April 2018)

Bissl blöd unter den faq aber wenn man es einmal weiß.  Gerne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Slow Duck (3. Mai 2018)

Trust2k schrieb:


> Den Rahmen hab ich nun auch aufgebaut



Sehr schön - der Äkschn-Diem von 2016 gefällt mir auch gut. Bei mir wirds die nächsten Wochen ein Aufbau eines SL. Btw, ich rätsel grad wozu diese Bohrung ist - offensichtlich gleiche wie die Flaschenhalter. Wozu dient die da? Weiß das jemand?


----------



## mathijsen (3. Mai 2018)

Ist eine Befestigungsschraube für ne Leitungshalterung, um die Bremsleitung außen zu verlegen. Wird bei meinem Stereo 140 Carbon obligatorisch genutzt, da der Rahmen keine Öffnungen für Brems- und Stützenleitung hat. Warum man diese Befestigungspunkte beim Stereo 160 mit den Öffnungen trotzdem vorgesehen hat, wissen die Götter...


----------



## Team Slow Duck (3. Mai 2018)

Ah, dank dir


----------



## Trust2k (3. Mai 2018)

Prima, hab auch schon gegrübelt, für was diese Schraube gut sein soll. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sensor1 (24. Mai 2018)

Weiß jdm das Innenmaß vom Steuerrohr? Wollte gern meinen doch sehr schwergägnigen FSA OEM loswerden. Gibt es überhapt verscheidene oder kann man blind einen semi-integriert Tapered nehmen? Besten DAnk


----------



## Sensor1 (24. Mai 2018)

FSA 1.5E ZS, Tapered, Top Zero-Stack 1 1/8" (OD 44mm), Bottom Zero-Stack 1 1/2" (OD 56mm) Das soll der originale sein.


----------



## FR-Sniper (24. Mai 2018)

ich fahre einen von denen hier:
http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/
hab relativ schnell nach dem Kauf getauscht da mir der LW doch zu steil war,  macht bisher alles mit


----------



## Sensor1 (25. Mai 2018)

Danke, dort könnte man auch den Rach erweitern... Den Lenkwinkel hab ich durch meine Marzocchi schon ziemlich flach hinbekommen.


----------



## FR-Sniper (14. Juni 2018)

ich habe mir gerade einen 20 Zoll Rahmen bestellt, zu 399€ macht man da zum testen glaub nicht viel falsch 
ich bin schon mal gespannt, eigentlich war mir der Rahmen von Anfang an einen Tick zu kurz....


----------



## FR-Sniper (26. Juli 2018)

Heute mal 2000hm Testfahrer gemacht,  taugt mir gut das Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sensor1 (9. August 2018)

Ich würde gern einen 
*Cane Creek Double Barrel Air Dämpfer*  in mein Stereo 160 von 2016 einbauen, meint ihr das passt`?


----------



## Sensor1 (14. August 2018)

Frage selbst beantwortet und kann sagen; Sehr nettes Update!


----------



## Sensor1 (15. August 2018)

Falls jetzt Jemand auf einen Fox perfomance mit Evol aufrüsten möchte. Ich verkaufe einen für 180...


----------



## Route66 (5. September 2018)

Hi, 

an meinem 2016er HPC C62 Race sind jetzt nach 2 Jahren und knapp 10tkm die Hinterbaulager durch. 
Hat die schon mal jemand getauscht? Wie bekommt man die Lager vom Hauptlager und des Umlenkhebels am besten aus dem Sitzrohr? Da ist zwischen den Lagern jeweils noch eine Aluhülse...   

Neue Lager sind schon auf dem Weg zu mir, 
es werden folgende Größen benötigt: 
Sitzstrebe - Kettenstrebe (Horst-Link): 4x 688-2RS (8 x 16 x 5mm)
Sitzstrebe - Umlenkhebel:  2x 61800-2RS (10 x 19 x 5mm)
Umlenkhebel - Hauptrahmen: 4x 61800-2RS (10 x 19 x 5mm)
Hauptlager: 2x 6000-2RS (10 x 26 x 8mm)

Das PressFit Innenlager ist übrigens auch durch  , dann rentiert sich die ganze Aktion wenigsten


----------



## Route66 (7. September 2018)

So, also der Ausbau der Lager geht mit einem BFH* , einem langen Durchschlag und reichlich Gewalt dann doch. 
Zwischen den Lagern des Hauptlagers und Umlenkhebel-Hauptrahmen sitzt eine Distanzhülse. Am Hauptlager ist diese 41,5mm lang und oben am Umlenkhebel sind es genau 20,0mm. 

Das Hauptlager hab ich auch schon wieder drin, nachher mach ich noch die 4 Lager oben am Umlenkhebel rein. 

Erstaunlicherweise weigert sich das PressShit Tretlager vehement, seinen angestammten Platz zu verlassen  
Hab mir extra das Pressfit Demontagegerät von Radon bestellt. Muss ich mal sehen wie ich das raus bekomme  



*Big Fucking Hammer


----------



## Route66 (11. September 2018)

sodele, kurze Rückmeldung:
die Karre ist wieder zusammen und läuft vorerst wieder  

Das PressFit Lager hab ich erst mal drin gelassen, nur sauber gemacht und so gut es geht nachgefettet. Da werde ich noch mal ran müssen 

Gemacht wurde insgesamt:
- alle Kugellager am Hinterbau ausgetauscht
- neue SLX Kassette
- neue Kette
- neue Bremsscheibe vorne (RT-76 180mm) mit Resin-Belägen
- neue Bremsscheibe hinten (RT-76 180mm) mit Sinter-Belägen
- Freilauf nachgefettet
- Ablaufloch im Tretlagergehäuse sauber gemacht und etwas aufgebohrt  
- Gabelservice mit neuem Rebound Versteller (schon im Frühjahr) 
- Shimano XT Bremse auf Putoline Öl umgeölt (schon im letzten Herbst)

In nächster Zeit noch zu tun:
- PressFit Lager austauschen
- Lager der DX Pedale fetten und nachstellen
- evtl. ein Luftkammerservice am Dämpfer


----------



## FR-Sniper (15. September 2018)

Warum vorn Resin und hinten Sinter?
Ich fahr sie immer andersherum, vorn braucht man/ich
 ja mehr Power?!

Ich war auch unterwegs, gefilmt und geschnitten von @thory


----------



## Zerzal (15. September 2018)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Warum vorn Resin und hinten Sinter?
> Ich fahr sie immer andersherum, vorn braucht man/ich
> ja mehr Power?!


Das ist ein Trugschluss.
Die Sinter brauchen viel länger bis sie Betriebstemperatur haben, erst dann packen sie richtig zu, sind dann aber Hitze beständiger und geben weniger Wärme an die Bremskolben weiter. Volle und stabile Leistung gibt es also erst nach ordentlich TM. Wenn sie aber immer wieder abkühlen, erreichen sie diesen Bereich nicht richtig. Die Organischen beissen schneller zu. So zumindest die Theorie wie es mir mal erklärt wurde.
So richtig Sinn machen sie wohl nur bei sehr langen Abfahrten wo die Bremsen keine wirklichen Gelegenheiten bekommen sich abzukühlen. Aber letztlich muss das wohl Jeder vom Gefühl her selber erfahren.

Mal vom Betriebstemperatur Thema abgesehen, sie sind nass standhafter da sie Feuchtigkeit wohl absorbieren. Dafür quietschen sie dann extrem laut. Und sie halten länger. Letzteres wird wohl der Grund sein weshalb sie vielen Hinten fahren. Allerdings nutzen sie die Scheiben schneller ab.

Bin sie auch lange gefahren. Aktuell hab ich mal Organische drin. Merke vor allem auf Trails bei denen sich langsame Technische und schnelle stellen abwechseln einen Positiven Unterschied.
Auf langen Abfahrten haben sie aber mehr Fading als die Sinter finde ich.

Ps. Das Video ist nach wie vor klasse


----------



## Rockside (3. Oktober 2018)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Die Sinter ......... geben weniger Wärme an die Bremskolben weiter.


Verwechselt ?

Sintermetall-Beläge leiten, wie die meisten Metalle, Hitze stärker an die Bremskolben weiter.
Dagegen sind Organik-Beläge bei mittlerer Belastung noch hitze-isolierend in Richtung Bremskolben. Die Hitze bleibt hier weitgehend auf der Bremsscheibe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (3. Oktober 2018)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Verwechselt ?
> 
> Sintermetall-Beläge leiten, wie die meisten Metalle, Hitze stärker an die Bremskolben weiter.
> Dagegen sind Organik-Beläge bei mittlerer Belastung noch hitze-isolierend in Richtung Bremskolben. Die Hitze bleibt hier weitgehend auf der Bremsscheibe.


Ja mag sein das es unglücklich formuliert ist. 
Wollte sagen, das die Sinter weniger Hitze anfällig sind und neigen daher weniger zu fading.


----------



## RadioactiveJoe (3. Oktober 2018)

So ich hab mir nun als Zweitbike, bzw. als erstes Fully ein gebrauchtes Stereo 160 SL Bj 2016 geschossen. Ist eigentlich ein ganz nettes Bike, aber ich bin geschockt wie viel Energie/Kraft ich damit im Vergleich zu meinem 2018 Reaction Pro brauche. Ich würde nun gerne leichter rolllende Reifen vorne und Hinten aufziehen. Momentan ist vorne ein 2,35er Hans Dampf und hinten ein 2,35 Nobby Nic Addix drauf.
Weiß jemand wie viel leichter vorne und hinten 2,25er Nobby Nic Pacestar rollen?

Gruß Johannes


----------



## rider1970 (3. Oktober 2018)

RadioactiveJoe schrieb:


> So ich hab mir nun als Zweitbike, bzw. als erstes Fully ein gebrauchtes Stereo 160 SL Bj 2016 geschossen. Ist eigentlich ein ganz nettes Bike, aber ich bin geschockt wie viel Energie/Kraft ich damit im Vergleich zu meinem 2018 Reaction Pro brauche. Ich würde nun gerne leichter rolllende Reifen vorne und Hinten aufziehen. Momentan ist vorne ein 2,35er Hans Dampf und hinten ein 2,35 Nobby Nic Addix drauf.
> Weiß jemand wie viel leichter vorne und hinten 2,25er Nobby Nic Pacestar rollen?
> 
> Gruß Johannes



Servus, 
Kann dir leider nicht sagen wieviel geringer der Rollwiderstand mit den Reifen ist, aber auf jeden Fall beschneidest du massiv die Qualität deines Fahrwerks mit der vorgesehenen Auswahl. Die Teile würde ich an ein Tourebike/Hardtail montieren, aber nicht an ein Am^Enduro.


----------



## Rockside (4. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe vorne und hinten die NN 2,35er Addix EVO Speedgrip SnakeSkin drauf. Die rollen für mich jedenfalls sehr gut und der Grip ist auch sehr gut. Man darf eben vorne nicht so viel Druck draufmachen, weil die Reifen durch das SnakeSkin ohnehin steifer sind als LightSkin Reifen. Auch auf Wurzeltrails hatte ich noch nie Durchschläge.

1,2 bar vorne und 2, 2 bar hinten reichen für mich (80 Kg) für ordentliche AM-Trailfahrten vollkommen aus. Also kein reines heftiges DH. Dafür wäre das Cube sowieso nicht ausreichend.


----------



## RadioactiveJoe (14. Oktober 2018)

Servus zusammen,

mir ist gestern an meinem Stereo 160 SL Bj 2016 am Hinterrad eine Speiche gerissen. Kann mir bitte jemand sagen welche Speichen und in welcher Länge ich diese brauche. Ich bin leider wieder relativ neu im MTB Thema. Einspeichen und zentrieren kann ich selbst, da ist aus meiner Rennrad Phase noch genügend erfahrung vorhanden.

Gruß Johannes


----------



## Route66 (14. Oktober 2018)

RadioactiveJoe schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> mir ist gestern an meinem Stereo 160 SL Bj 2016 am Hinterrad eine Speiche gerissen....


 
mir auch schon wieder   schon die dritte jetzt   .... Ich werd wahrscheinlich mal komplett neu Einspeichen und auch gleich eine andere Felge verbauen. 

Die Speichenlänge misst Du am besten aus. 
Welches Rad mit welchen Komponenten ist genau verbaut? 
Ist das Bike ein HPA oder HPC Modell? 
Beim HPA waren IMHO Laufräder von DTSwiss verbaut, in meinem HPC 160 SL hab ich Answer bzw. Sun Ringle Teile verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadioactiveJoe (14. Oktober 2018)

Es ist noch der Standard Radsatz verbaut, und zwar der hier: DT CSW EM 2.7 Straightpull Wheelset, 28/28 Spokes, 15QR/X12, 584x25C Tubeless-Ready Rim.
Gruß Johannes


----------



## Rockside (15. Oktober 2018)

Wenn das so ein Systemlaufradsatz ist, dann könnte es Probleme mit dem Selbsteinspeichen geben. Habe mal gelesen, daß DT-Swiss anscheinend die Speichen nochmal speziell verklebt und daß man die Speichen und die speziellen Speichennippel nicht selbst beschaffen kann. Früher musste man da jedesmal die Laufräder einschicken. 

Ob das heute immernoch so ist?


----------



## RadioactiveJoe (15. Oktober 2018)

Also falls es jemand irgendwann braucht, es sind 284mm Speichen.

Gruß Johannes


----------



## Rockside (15. Oktober 2018)

Kannst Du das selbst reparieren?


----------



## RadioactiveJoe (15. Oktober 2018)

Jupp, ist ja nix wildes. Bzw....es ist schon erledigt


----------



## Rockside (15. Oktober 2018)

Waren die Speichen nicht fest verklebt?


----------



## RadioactiveJoe (15. Oktober 2018)

Nein und dank Straightpull durfte sogar die  Kassette drauf bleiben.
Gruß Johannes


----------



## franzthecat (19. November 2018)

Ich möcht mir ein HPA Stereo race Cube 160 2017 zusammenstellen weils den Rahmen günstig gibt und ich zur zeit kein Bike habe . https://www.cube.eu/2017/fullsuspension/stereo/cube-stereo-160-hpa-race-275-blacknred-2017/ Was da möglich ist an Kompnenten also maximale Reifenbreite und was das Bike kann .Ich schätze das es sehr sportlich ist wie ein Enduro ,auch wenn vom All Mounten die rede ist so mit Freerideeigenschaften und denoch gut Uphill tauglich für längere Touren .


----------



## Sensor1 (19. November 2018)

Ich fahre eine X-fusion sweep vorne Monarch Dämpfer (Progressiver Dämpfer ist von Vorteil da der Hinterbau sehr linear ist.) upside down hinten dann braucht man auch keinen Ausgleichsbehälter am Dämpfer.
Reifen: 2.6 Buchter vorne und 2.6 NN hinten auf einer 25mm Innenweiten... 27 oder 30 wäre besser geht aber dank der harten Karkasse auch so. 1x 11 mit 32 zu 46. Alles in allem 13,9kg. in L. Damit mache ich einfach alles.


----------



## franzthecat (19. November 2018)

Danke für die info , dann stell ich mein Rad so zusammen das ich dann  2.6er Felgen drinnen hab .Ich hab gelesen das es hinten mit der Achse also Schnellspanner welche probleme haben  passt davon eine 142x 12 oder 135 x 5 qr welche Achse passt da besser hinten ?

Passen die Felgen 
Fulcrum
Red Fire 5 27,5" AFS Laufradsatz
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/fulcrum-red-fire-5-27,5-afs-laufradsatz-683987


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sensor1 (20. November 2018)

Hinten hast du bei dem Cube Stereo 160 Boost also 148x12.


----------



## franzthecat (20. November 2018)

12x142mm Gibts dafür einen Spacer oder Adapter damit das ins HPA 160 passt ?


----------



## Zerzal (20. November 2018)

franzthecat schrieb:


> 12x142mm Gibts dafür einen Spacer oder Adapter damit das ins HPA 160 passt ?


Gibt‘s ich find’s ein gefummel beim Rad aus / einbau....Persönlich würd ich eher über ein neues HR nachdenken.


----------



## FR-Sniper (20. November 2018)

nein, das ist eine ander Nabe!
135mm kannst auf 142mm umbauen,
148mm ist Boost, hat auch wieder nix mit den alten 150mm Naben von vor 10 Jahren zu tun!

Edit, scheint ja doch ein Umrüst Kit zu geben?! was @Zerzal verlinkt hat, war mir nicht bekannt!!!


----------



## Sensor1 (20. November 2018)

Ich würde auch Empfehlen ein Boost Laufradsatz zu nehmen, falls deine Gabel auch Boost hat, wenn nicht dann Laufradsatz zusammenstellen oder DT swiss und Mavic bieten an unterschiedliche Standards VR - HR zu nehmen. Ich fahre schon seit langem Shimano Naben Sapim race Speichen und iwelche Felgen dazu.


----------



## franzthecat (20. November 2018)

Dann nehm ich 148 Boost alles andere macht keinen sinn .


----------



## FR-Sniper (22. November 2018)

Sensor1 schrieb:


> Shimano Naben



sind die mitlerweile etwas haltbarer? 
ich hatte früher immer das Problem das sie Spiel bekommen vom Hinterradhersetzen ....


----------



## franzthecat (22. November 2018)

Die Boost Shimano sind die besten Naben ?


----------



## franzthecat (23. November 2018)

Was ist die maximale Reifenbreite beim Cube HPA 160 ? Was haltets ihr von 2,6 und 2.8 Reifen.
Also gar nichts weil 2,4 eh schon fett ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (24. November 2018)

Ich fahre den Schwalbe HD in 2,35 hinten auf einer 35er Felge, am Donnerstag hat der Schnee am Reifen geklebt und dann Steine aufgesammelt, da klemmt es schon mal leicht am Hinterbau,  den 2,6er Minion hätte ich auch gern versucht, aber das ist zu viel des Guten


----------



## franzthecat (25. November 2018)

Ich hab gelesen das es ein Cube HPA gibt das mit 3,0 Reifen ausgelifert wird das ist wrscheinlicht breeiter ausgbaut ? Ich wollt mir den Maxxis Minion dhr ii 2,4 wt tr exo raufziehn vorn und hinten soll der auch passen hab ich gekesen), müssens dafür 35 mm Felgen sein mehr als 2,4er (2,5er)  werdens nicht werden und beim Felgenheinzi ist dort gestanden 21 -25 mm innenweite gehn bis 25 oder 26er Reifen ?Ich will auch nicht am schluss ein 17 kg Radl haben und die DH reifen bekommen ca 3 kg auf die Waage  deswegen find ich 950 gr ist so die schmerzgrenze pro Reifen .Auserdem möcht ich einen Stahlfederdämpfer verbauen ,auch wenns nicht das vieleicht vernünftigste ist wegen dem gewicht und keinen Lockout vom vom ansonsten solle Stahlfedern um ganz wenig besser sein .


----------



## Zerzal (25. November 2018)

Ein 2,35er V/H reicht doch weit.... Du reibst doch sonst sehr offt Schmodder an den Streben entlang. Einen 2,35er Mary / HD Kombination muss man erstmal an seine Grenzen bringen. Selbst mit der 2,25er RaRa RoRo Kombi am XC Bike habe ich schon manch einen schwer Ausgerüsteten „Enduristen“ im Wald stehen gelassen und bin oft selber überrascht was die Reifelchen leisten.....


----------



## franzthecat (25. November 2018)

Es macht einfach keinen sin wenn man sich beim ersten Uphill ausbrennt wenn man noch einegmale rauf und runter will was man beim Rennradfahren sucht und selbst da machts nur spass wenn die Tempo und die Zeit stimmt und selbst wenn ich im Spätherbst bei 10 c mit ein puls vom 150 bis 160 fast 45 Min gegen die Zeit/kälte in Sommerkleidung durchwetze mitn Rennrad will man sich mitn Enduro nicht ausbrennen auch nicht wrcklich die Kleidung batsch nass durchschwitzen von daher sollte das Enduro Uphill gemütlich sein und am besten ist es wenn man gut aufgewärmt noch oben kommt denoch so trocken wie möglich ?


----------



## rider1970 (25. November 2018)

Hä 

Wirklich schwer zu verstehen deine Schreiberei.
Geht's auch auf Deutsch?


----------



## franzthecat (25. November 2018)

echt schwer ,versteht sogar andere Baustelle .
heute essen wir Opa
heute essen ,wir Opa
Komma kann leben retten aber verstehn kann ichs ohne auch weil ich davon ausgeh das wir Opas alte Flesch nicht wollen reicht grad dazu wie Suppenhuhn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (25. November 2018)

Medis vergessen......


----------



## franzthecat (25. November 2018)

Ich hab mal ein Cube HPA oder HPC mit 3,0 ausgestattet gelesen ,geht bei jeden Cube angesehen das winteruntauglich ist ?


----------



## Zerzal (25. November 2018)

?????


Ich habe mal gesehen das gehört gelesen hat ......

Grundsätzlich sind nur die Reifenbreiten mit denen Cube das Rad ausliefert zugelassen   !.!


----------



## MtB55 (25. November 2018)

Zerzal schrieb:


> ?????
> 
> 
> Ich habe mal gesehen das gehört gelesen hat ......
> ...


Und wehe du schmierst die Kette mit fremden Fett... wobei ich keine 3.0 Reifen auf Rad ziehen würde... aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Zerzal (25. November 2018)

tib02 schrieb:


> Und wehe du schmierst die Kette mit fremden Fett... wobei ich keine 3.0 Reifen auf Rad ziehen würde... aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


Richtig! 

Er meint vermutlich das 150er mit + Bereifung.... Aber sein Text ist stellenweise schwer zu verstehen. 
Aber ja, die bauen breiter...


----------



## franzthecat (25. November 2018)

In der Zeitschrift ENDURO schreibens  ,2,6 ist wenn breit sein muss gewicht sinn und zweck verhältniss am besten zu ertragen, 2.8 zu 3,0 merkt man keine vorteile und beide haben vor und nachteile , und Cube gibt an 2.35 -2,4  beim Stereo .
Kurz und einfach 2,35 und 2,4 ist sicher auch alles andere als schmall ,hab ich den eindruck wenn man nicht lassen kann kann man 2.5 oder gar 2,6 nehmen warum auch immer dann wenn halt kein Schnee liegt weil man darauf auch wegschwimmt wenn  zu fett sind, meinen Cube  werdens 2,4 mal sein da reichen auch 25mm Innenweite .


----------



## Zerzal (25. November 2018)

franzthecat schrieb:


> In der Zeitschrift ENDURO schreibens


 Der war gut.....



franzthecat schrieb:


> und Cube gibt an 2.35 -2,4 beim Stereo .


Meines wissen tut Cube das so nicht.... Aber theoretisch darf man dort nicht mal den Leker tauschen.... von daher, lassen wir das....



franzthecat schrieb:


> hab ich den eindruck wenn man nicht lassen kann kann man 2.5 oder gar 2,6 nehmen


Wenn dein Rahmen nocht deutlich breiter baut als der des 15er Stereos, bezweifle ich ganz stark das dies in der Praxis funktioniert.



franzthecat schrieb:


> meinen Cube werdens 2,4 mal sein da reichen auch 25mm Innenweite .


Würds genau andersrum machen. Breitere Felge mit 2,35er Gummis und nicht schmale Felge mit breitem Reifen.... Aber hey jeder wie er mag. Und ob der Reifen 2,35 oder 2,6 hat, was übrigens bei jeder Marke mit anderem Zollstock gemessen wird, ist im Winter imho pip egal.... Viel entscheidender ist wenn dann die Gummi Mischung und der passende Luftdruck... Und am Ende macht das fahrerische können dann den grossen unterschied....


----------



## franzthecat (26. November 2018)

Ihr wisst sicher mehr als ich über Cube ,das wird mein erstes Cube ?
Ich kauf mir den Rahmen Stereo 160 HPA Race 27.5 Rahmen black´n´red und damit darf ich nicht zusammenbauen wie ich will (Das ist dann mein Rahmen damit mach ich was ich will)????
Also kann ich auch 45mm innenweite Felgen nehmen (die würd ich billig bekommen) ? Standart ist Schwalbe Hans Dampf Kevlar 2.35, TrailStar, Tubeless Easy .


----------



## MtB55 (26. November 2018)

franzthecat schrieb:


> Ihr wisst sicher mehr als ich über Cube ,das wird mein erstes Cube ?
> Ich kauf mir den Rahmen Stereo 160 HPA Race 27.5 Rahmen black´n´red und damit darf ich nicht zusammenbauen wie ich will (Das ist dann mein Rahmen damit mach ich was ich will)????
> Also kann ich auch 45mm innenweite Felgen nehmen (die würd ich billig bekommen) ? Standart ist Schwalbe Hans Dampf Kevlar 2.35, TrailStar, Tubeless Easy .


Du darfst mit jedem Rad machen was du willst, schließlich hast es gekauft....


----------



## Zerzal (26. November 2018)

tib02 schrieb:


> Du darfst mit jedem Rad machen was du willst, schließlich hast es gekauft....


Aber die Garantie ist dann, wenn man es gaaanz genau nimmt futsch.... Theoretisch  Muss nocht heissen das es so sein wird, aber rein theoretisch ist es möglich das es abgelehnt wird. Kommt immer auf die umstände an und wer wie den Garantieantrag stellt. 

Natürlich darf er damit machen was er will...! Und aufbauen wie er will. Da frag ich allerdings ob er dann das nötige Werkzeug und Wissen hat Pressfit Tretlager oder den Steuersatz zu verbauen? Und wie schaut es mit dem Passenden Dämpfer aus. Soll ja nicht jeder mit Standart Setup mit dem Hinterbau des Stereos harmonieren. Passt ein Coil überhaupt is 2016er? Beim 15 wäre das nicht möglich.... 


Ob 45mm Felgen passen weiss ich nicht, vermutlich schon. Allerdings musst du Dir selbst die Vor und Nachteil vor Augen führen. Mit wärs zu breit
Du kannst auch so fette Reifen verbauen wie du willst, fraglich halt ob viel bringt wenn sie dann den Rahmen ansägen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzthecat (26. November 2018)

Stimmt, beim Steuersatz und Trettlager bin ich nachsehen wie man da am besten  rangeht.Die Gabel hab ich schon bestellt und die Felgen (sind billig zu haben und hoffentlich nicht zu breit (ich glaub 2,35- 2,4 wird da grad noch rauf gehn und der 2,5er ist um 2.5mm breiter als der 2.4er) und Rahmen kauf ich in die nächsten Tagen .


----------



## Zerzal (26. November 2018)

franzthecat schrieb:


> Stimmt, beim Steuersatz und Trettlager bin ich nachsehen wie man da am besten rangeht.


Wenn du das nicht selber kannst, geh zum Freundliche und kauf die Lager dort. Dann sollte der Dir die auch sauber einpressen.

Was für Felgen sind es den?

Das sich die Reifenbreite mit der innenweite der Felge veränder weisst du...?

Fakls du den Rahmen bei BD bestellst würd ich nicht zu lange warten.... Plötzlich ist er weg....


----------



## franzthecat (26. November 2018)

Denn Rahmen kauf ich dann nicht zuletzt sondern als erstes  gut ich lass das Freundliche machen der freut sich auch wenn er was zu tun hat .
Das sind DT Swiss mit nicht merkbaren fehler wie höhenschlag hat er geschrieben .


----------



## Zerzal (26. November 2018)

franzthecat schrieb:


> Das sind DT Swiss mit nicht merkbaren fehler wie höhenschlag hat er geschrieben .


Aaah, daaa wär ich hellhörig.... Hoffe du kannst Dir das vorher ansehen...


----------



## franzthecat (27. November 2018)

Nein kann ich nicht und kann man nicht herrichten ,denoch soll mans nicht merken .hmmmm das gibt mir auch zum denken soll ich oder soll ich nicht .Man merkt auch nicht jeden 8er mitn Enduro .Hohenschlag stört eher wenn er minmal ist erst gar nicht oder ab 25 kmh was man oft eh nicht fährt kommt drauf wie stark der ausgebrägt ist zum einen will man mäglichst runde Räder haben weiil der Untergrund eh uneben zum anderen wird manm störungen oft mit den unebenen Untergrund verwechseln ,macht keinen sinn darüber zu denken wenn  mans nicht sieht und begutachten kann .


----------



## Zerzal (27. November 2018)

franzthecat schrieb:


> Nein kann ich nicht und kann man nicht herrichten ,denoch soll mans nicht merken .hmmmm das gibt mir auch zum denken soll ich oder soll ich nicht .


Was sollen sie denn kosten? Händler oder Ebay?



franzthecat schrieb:


> 25 kmh was man oft eh nicht fährt


Also fährst damit eher nur zur Eisdiele? Ich fahr regelmäßig zwischen 40 und 60 Sachen den Berg runter... 

Ach, und könntest Du mir einen Gefallen tun? Und ein bisschen auf deinen Satzbau achten? Es ist teils echt schwer zu verstehen was genau Du meinst...

Ob es gut ist wenn die Felge schon einen minimalen Höhenschlag hat kann ich Dir nicht sagen. Keine Ahnung ob das möglicherweise schon auf einen Defekt hindeuten kann oder der Vorbesitzer einen Crash hatte...  Ich glaube für mich kämme das eher weniger in Frage...


----------



## franzthecat (27. November 2018)

Kurz werdens schon mal 40 oder mehr sinds kaum wo man das Rad laufen lassen kann wo ich fahr muss man sich dauernd einbremsen weil die Kurven oft eng sind oder aufn Schotterweg (grösstenteil so in Wien umgebung) und lauter faustgrosse Steine herumliegen und Oma und Opa mitn aufn Weg ist und sich nicht  entscheiden kann wohin oder absichtliche Hindereniese legen um die Trails zu versauen . Also ich fahr auch Motorrad ,und hin und wieder auf Rennstrecke,also mitn MTB bin ich auch nicht der langsamste warscheinlich .


----------



## franzthecat (28. November 2018)

_Sind Dämpferbuchsen (22x8mm / 30x8mm) also mit jeden 200x57 Dämpfer kompatiebel ?_


----------



## Sensor1 (6. Dezember 2018)

Ich hatte schon gepostet das 2.6er mit einer 25er (mm) Felge passen. Fahre einen Butcher 64mm breit gemessen und einen Nobby Nic hinten mit 65mm breite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (6. Dezember 2018)

Danke für die Info, dann wird das aber bei mir mit 35mm Felge recht eng werden, dann werde  doch lieber einen 2,5ér Minion nehmen, der fällt nicht ganz so breit aus wie die Schwalbe


----------



## franzthecat (8. Dezember 2018)

die fahren auch fast nicht mehr als 40 kmh wo fährst du bitte ?


----------



## Sensor1 (12. Dezember 2018)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Danke für die Info, dann wird das aber bei mir mit 35mm Felge recht eng werden, dann werde  doch lieber einen 2,5ér Minion nehmen, der fällt nicht ganz so breit aus wie die Schwalbe



Wäre klasse, wenn du nachmessen könntest und Feedback gibst wie es passt. Gruß und Danke


----------



## Zerzal (12. Dezember 2018)

franzthecat schrieb:


> die fahren auch fast nicht mehr als 40 kmh wo fährst du bitte ?


Meinste mich? In den Alpen meist auf echten Wegen, nicht diesem künstlich angelegtem Zeug....


----------



## stereofreund (20. Dezember 2018)

Gude,
ich fahre seit 2016 ein Stereo HPA 160 Race 27,5, genau das Ding von Seite 1 dieses Threads.

Langsam wird es Zeit mal einen etwas umfangreicheren Service anzugehen. Gibt es eine verlässliche Datenbank welche Lager verbaut wurden? Gerne auch mit Teilenummern?

Ich möchte das Tretlager (welches der 100 möglichen Pressfit-Dinger ist das überhaupt), sowie alle Lager rund um den Rocker, Dämpfer und Horstlink tauschen.

Ich freue mich über eure erhellenden Infos ;-)

Grüße, stereo


----------



## stereofreund (23. Dezember 2018)

Okay Teil eins der Frage habe ich mir selbst beantworten können: https://www.cube.eu/fileadmin/2016/cubeworld/FAQ/Bearing_Sets_Lagersets_2016.pdf

bzw.unter 'technische faq' sind die Übersichten für Lagersätze, Lager, Schrauben, Steuersätze und Schaltaugen gelistet:
https://www.cube.eu/service/faq/  (Wie zwei Seiten zuvor hier beschrieben, leider war die SuFu hier nicht hilfreich.)

Habe aber immernoch die Frage welches Pressfit Tretlager im Stereo HPA 160 Race 2016 verbaut wurde?

Grüße, stereo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (23. Dezember 2018)

stereofreund schrieb:


> Habe aber immernoch die Frage welches Pressfit Tretlager im Stereo HPA 160 Race 2016 verbaut wurde?



Wenn du noch die RF Aeffect Kurbel drin hast, müsste ein BB92 passen. ZB Shimano BB-MT800-PA


----------



## stereofreund (23. Dezember 2018)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Wenn du noch die RF Aeffect Kurbel drin hast, müsste ein BB92 passen. ZB Shimano BB-MT800-PA



Auf jeden Fall ist eine RF drin, sollte die Aeffect sein, hab ja nüscht gewechselt.

Danke und Grüße!


----------



## FR-Sniper (27. Februar 2019)

im Album vom User @Ritzibi gefunden, sehr sehr cool wie ich finde!


----------



## franzthecat (28. Februar 2019)

Passen in einen 27.5+ Rahmen auch 29 Zoll Laufräder ? Bei der 27.5+ Gabel passt auch ein 29er Laufrad .Findest du denn Vorbau nicht zulang von den abgebildeten Radl


----------



## FR-Sniper (28. Februar 2019)

mir ging es eher um den entlackten/polierten Rahmen in Verbindung mit schwarzen Anbauteilen.
der Aufbau wäre nicht so optimal bei meinem Einsatzgebiet.

29er LRS im 27,5+ Rahmen könnte gehn?! aber die Geo vom 150 27,5+ zum 2016/2017 160mm Rahmen unterscheidet sich aber von Haus aus?
als ich den Rahmen gewechselt habe von 18 auf 20 hab ich mir das mal angeschaut, da ist die Kettenstrebe länger und ich glaub der LW war auch steiler (bin aber nicht mehr ganz sicher?!) Oberrohr länge war auch nicht gleich?!


----------



## franzthecat (28. Februar 2019)

Wenn ich mich nicht ihre ist der Schwalbe Mary 2.35 genauso breit wie Maxxis Minon 2.5 das ist von Hersteler verschiden und von Felge zu Felge auch ,so gesehen sind wieder die 27.5+ Reifen nicht notwendig weil man soll erst mal die oben genanten egal ob 29 oder 27.5 zoll an seine grenzen bringen ?

Was den entlackierten Rahmen angeht kann ich nur sagen schwarz passt überall dazu von der farbe her .Ansonsten seids ihr warscheinlich hier mehr spezialisiert als ich da ich noch Mtorrad und Rennrad  fahre und hinunbd wieder klettere, vorher war ich Skier war, und das mache ich da wie das andere weil es auch ein leben nach dem Skifahren gibt.Auch nach den laufen und boxen gabsw ein leben wie skifahren also ich hab schon zweimal gewechselt um überbelatetes zu entlasten .


----------



## TheMiB (1. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade dabei an meinem 2016er HPA SL den jährlichen Check der Hinterbaulager durchzuführen und habe zu diesem Zweck den Hinterbau komplett auseinander genommen, gereinigt, geprüft und neu gefettet. Beim wieder Einbau des Hauptlagers kommt mir auf einmal komisch vor, das nur auf der nicht-Antriebsseite so eine Art Lagerabdeckung war. Der Ersatzlagersatz von Cube (Art. Nr. 10544) hat auch nur eine solche "Abdeckung" als Ersatzteil enthalten. Kommt mir aber wie gesagt komisch vor und ich kann mich nicht erinnern das dies im letzten Jahr schon so gewesen wäre. Kann mal jemand schnell einen Blick bei sich darauf werfen ob er auf der Antriebsseite hinter der Kurbel direkt auf das Lager blickt.

Vielen Dank


----------



## franzthecat (1. März 2019)

Ist FSA Orbit 1.5E ZS, top zero-stack 1 1/8" (OD 44mm), bottom zero-stack 1 1/2" (OD 56mm) das selbe wie FSA No.57 Orbit 1.5E ZS 1-1/8"-1.5" tapered Headset ID 44mm/56mm also beziehungsweise (ZS 44mm)  semi-integrated - 1 1/2" (ZS 56mm) semi-integrated ,also OD und ZS 44/56mm ist das selbe ?

Woanders steht wieder ID 44/56mm

Also dre verschiden bezeichnungen OD ZS ID   für  44/56mm das selbe oder eine verschidene Aufnahme ?


----------



## stereofreund (2. März 2019)

TheMiB schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin gerade dabei an meinem 2016er HPA SL den jährlichen Check der Hinterbaulager durchzuführen und habe zu diesem Zweck den Hinterbau komplett auseinander genommen, gereinigt, geprüft und neu gefettet. Beim wieder Einbau des Hauptlagers kommt mir auf einmal komisch vor, das nur auf der nicht-Antriebsseite so eine Art Lagerabdeckung war. Der Ersatzlagersatz von Cube (Art. Nr. 10544) hat auch nur eine solche "Abdeckung" als Ersatzteil enthalten. Kommt mir aber wie gesagt komisch vor und ich kann mich nicht erinnern das dies im letzten Jahr schon so gewesen wäre. Kann mal jemand schnell einen Blick bei sich darauf werfen ob er auf der Antriebsseite hinter der Kurbel direkt auf das Lager blickt.
> 
> Vielen Dank



Hab mich genau das Gleiche gestern gefragt und weiß nun nach einiger Bildrecherche im eigenen Archiv: Ja, definitiv ist auf der Antriebsseite diese Abdeckung. Sie ist nur auf der Antriebseite, was ja auch Sinn macht bei der Kombination aus Fett/Öl und Schmodder an unzugänglicher Stelle.





Mitten im Aufbau nach dem RAWen...Grüße!


----------



## TheMiB (3. März 2019)

Danke für die Mühe @stereofreund auch wenn es komplett dem widerspricht was ich schon verbaut hatte. Wenn es tatsächlich nur eine Abdeckung ist, dann habe ich sie seit Auslieferung auf der Nicht-Antriebsseite, also der Seite ohne Kettenblatt und damit an der leicht zugänglichen Seite. Warum es mir gerade dieses Jahr so vorkam als wäre etwas anders, weiss ich dann auch nicht. Ich habe mich jetzt auch dazu entschieden sie wieder dort so montieren wo sie war. Eine Saison sollten die Lager noch schaffen, laufen zwar leicht rau aber noch ist keines ausgeschlagen.

Gruss
TheMiB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (4. März 2019)

Was könnt ihr mir den als Alternativen Dämpfer empfehlen? 
Ich hätte gern was mit mehr endprogression und lock out ist auch Pflicht zum bergauffahren 

Eventuell hat ja schon mal wer was getestet?!


----------



## rider1970 (6. März 2019)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Was könnt ihr mir den als Alternativen Dämpfer empfehlen?
> Ich hätte gern was mit mehr endprogression und lock out ist auch Pflicht zum bergauffahren
> 
> Eventuell hat ja schon mal wer was getestet?!



Servus,

Fahre zwar nicht das 160er, bin aber mit dem fox dpx2 in meinem 140 hpc tm sehr zufrieden. Hat eine gute straffe Plattform für bergauf und lässt sich mit den Volumen spacern recht einfach in der Endprogression anpassen. Packt ordentlich was weg und steht angenehm hoch im Fw.


----------



## TheMiB (6. März 2019)

Ich habe meinen Float DPS ohne EVOL mittels Vorsprung Corset umgerüstet. Das hat zumindest die Probleme, die ich mit dem Dämpfer hatte behoben. Obs optimal ist kann ich aus Mangel an weiteren Erfahrungen nicht klären. Zumindest wird er nicht mehr so heiss das man ihn nicht mehr anfassen kann (damit ist dann auch das Hardtailgefühl bei langen Abfahrten weg), steht spürbar höher im Federweg, reagiert besser auf schnelle Schläge und selbst bei der Progression (also die letzten 10% des Federwegs) bilde ich mir eine Verbesserung ein. Der original verbaute 0,95cuin Spacer (also der größtmögliche) ist aber noch drin geblieben. Mit der Plattformeinstellung (FIRM) hatte ich bisher aber noch kein Problem. 

Für den gleichen SAG wie vorher (ca. 25-28%) bin ich jetzt mit 230 statt 180psi unterwegs. Schwerere Fahrer sollten das ggf. im Auge behalten.

Gruss
TheMiB


----------



## rzOne20 (14. März 2019)

Hab mir für meine Gegensprechanlage einen c62 Rahmen in S geholt! Dafür könnte ich einen Dämpfer brauchen! Hat hier jemand zufällig einen günstig abzugeben mit der richtigen Ausführung? Bzw welche Dämpfer könnt ihr empfehlen? Sie hat nur 50-55 kg und ist Anfängerin! Eher technisches Gelände und sehr langsam! Nix ballern und nix springen!

Danke


----------



## RoterRum (25. März 2019)

Weiß jemand was für ein Tune der Fox Float X ab Werk hatte und ob sich das auf den Float X2 übertragen lässt. Möchte mein SL demnächst upgraden, der Dämpfer rauscht mir bei korrektem SAG zu oft durch.


----------



## rzOne20 (28. März 2019)

Weiß das IBC wozu dieses kleine Loch oberhalb vom Tretlager sein soll:


----------



## TheMiB (28. März 2019)

Moin,

das Loch ist für das Di2-Umwerferkabel zum Gateway im Unterrohr gedacht.






Gruss
TheMiB


----------



## FR-Sniper (22. April 2019)

ich habe ja letztes Jahr von einem 2016ér M Rahmen auf einen 2017ér L Rahmen gewechselt....


----------



## FR-Sniper (22. April 2019)

ich hab das rot und schwarz mit einem dünnem weißem Streifen getrennt, gefällt mir etwas besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (7. Mai 2019)

Wisst ihr welche Bremsaufname der Cube Stereo 160 C62 Rahmen hat. Also 5" oder 6"? Ich brauche Adapter für die Bremse...


----------



## TheMiB (7. Mai 2019)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Wisst ihr welche Bremsaufname der Cube Stereo 160 C62 Rahmen hat. Also 5" oder 6"? Ich brauche Adapter für die Bremse...


Ab Werk haben alle 2016/17/18 160iger Stereos (ggf. auch noch die 2015 und früher?) 180mm Bremsscheiben als Directmount gehabt. Also quasi PM7". Willst du also eine, von Cube offiziell nicht zugelassene, 203mm Scheibe montieren brauchst du einen +23mm Adapter wie z.b. den Magura QM26.

Gruss
TheMiB


----------



## rzOne20 (7. Mai 2019)

TheMiB schrieb:


> Ab Werk haben alle 2016/17/18 160iger Stereos (ggf. auch noch die 2015 und früher?) 180mm Bremsscheiben als Directmount gehabt. Also quasi PM7". Willst du also eine, von Cube offiziell nicht zugelassene, 203mm Scheibe montieren brauchst du einen +23mm Adapter wie z.b. den Magura QM26.
> 
> Gruss
> TheMiB


Hei Danke
Ist ein S Rahmen und von der Frau. Plan wär eigentlich hinten 160 mm Scheibe. PM7 verstehe ich nicht ganz...heißt das ich kann den Bremssattel direkt montieren für eine 180er Scheibe... ? Somit nix 160er


----------



## TheMiB (7. Mai 2019)

Der Hinterbau unterscheidet sich in den diversen Größen (16/18/20/22 Zoll) nicht. Und da keine negativen Adapter möglich sind ist 180mm die kleinste Scheibe, die man hinten fahren kann. Vorn hängt es dann von der Gabel ab...mein 2016er HPA hat dort eine 180mm Scheibe mit  +20mm Adapter verbaut. Theoretisch bestünde die Möglichkeit die 160iger Scheibe vorn zu montieren, aber da gefüllt eher 70-80% Bremsleistung vorn gebraucht werden macht das keinen Sinn dort eine kleinere zu montieren.

Gruss
TheMiB


----------



## rzOne20 (27. Mai 2019)

Hei

Unser c62 ist jetzt bis auf die Variostütze fertig aufgebaut. Da warten wir aktuell auf eine 150er OneUp V2. LT immer wieder verschoben. 12,15 kg ist für ein 160 mm Enduro sehr erfreulich, wenn auch Rahmengröße Small. Aber immerhin mit Pedale, Flasche Öffner und diesen Fidlockhalter.




Der Rahmen is ja recht klein. Wir haben dieses Fidlock System. Dabei muss der Halter ja in einer bestimmten Richtung montiert werden, ich glaube damit das Magnet richtig funkt. Ich hab’s anders rum montiert weil so die Flasche tiefer kommt. Dabei fühlt es sich so an als ob die Magnete sich abstoßen. Gibts da einen Trick diese Polarität umzukehren. Adapter sehen irgendwie beknackt aus!
Wenn ich richtig rum montiere steht die Flasche am Oberrohr an, man muss sie sogar reindrücken. Das ist keine Dauerlösung. Siehe hier:




Es fehlen wie gesagt jz noch die Variostütze und eine Kabeldurchführung links vorne am Unterrohr, für die Bremsleitung. Wisst ihr wo ich diese herbekomme?






Ahja, der Dämpfer von Fox hat so ein bescheuertes Gold in den Farben. Da mag nicht zufällig jemand tauschen auf einen mit rein schwarz *gg*


----------



## TheMiB (27. Mai 2019)

Die Anschläge bestellt dir dein Cubehändler unter der der Artikelnummer 10097. Ansonsten hat google den folgenden Onlineanbieter ausgespuckt: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-dt-cable-entry-traditional-zuganschlag-639855

Bei Fidlock bin ich überfragt und mit einem Dämpfer kann ich auch nicht dienen.

Gruss
TheMiB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (27. Mai 2019)

TheMiB schrieb:


> Die Anschläge bestellt dir dein Cubehändler unter der der Artikelnummer 10097. Ansonsten hat google den folgenden Onlineanbieter ausgespuckt: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-dt-cable-entry-traditional-zuganschlag-639855
> 
> Bei Fidlock bin ich überfragt und mit einem Dämpfer kann ich auch nicht dienen.
> 
> ...


Danke
Anschläge hab ich eh auch gefunden, das sind aber die falschen! Ich brauch die nicht schraubbaren Gummi Dinger ...


----------



## TheMiB (27. Mai 2019)

Ah OK, verstehe. Die hab ich noch nicht angefasst. Ggf. passen die Radon Durchführungen mit den Bestellnr. 20066517 oder 20056629? Ansonsten haben wir hier auf Arbeit von Prechter+Renner die Durchführungstüllen 54-204. Laut Zeichnung für 14mm Fräser mit 14mm Fahrweg (also etwa 28x14mm Langloch). Keine Ahnung ob man die auch privat bekommt.

Gruss


----------



## Team Slow Duck (20. April 2020)

Thema "Nachrüsten einer Variostütze" - ich überlege, meine (erste) Variostütze am Fully, ein Stereo 160 C:62 SL Modelljahr 2016 nachzurüsten (war ein Customaufbau). Stütze würde eine Bikeyoke Divine werden. Jetzt wäre die Frage für die Zugverlegung - die läuft ja innen im Rahmen komplett, ich würde den Hebel am linken Bremshebel montieren (da ist sonst nix) und den Zug am rechten, akt. noch mit Schraubkappe verschlossenen Eingang kurz nach dem Steuerrohr (Tausch gegen das Cable Entry Dingens) in den Rahmen führen. Am besten komplett durchgehende Zughülle. Ab Werk beim Komplettbike war es laut Webseitenfotos mit rechts montiertem Remotehebel und der Zug ging neben der Bremsleitung linksseitig in den Rahmen.

Unklar sind für mich noch zwei Fragen: 
a) Wie gut oder störrisch ist das Durchziehen ums Tretlager herum ins Sattelrohr, muss das Innenlager raus (bei Pressfit ja nicht so toll)? Kann man das ohne stundenlanges nervenzerreibendes Extremfummeln bewerkstelligen? 
b) Kriegt man so viel Reservelänge an Zughülle da unter, dass man die Stütze zum Service rausziehen kann und den Bowdenzug lösen kann? Oder muss man die Hülle von vorne vom Remote-Hebel nachschieben und den Hebel dazu lösen, um Reservelänge zu haben?
Wäre nett da ein paar Erfahrungen lesen zu dürfen, ich hab mit Variostützen noch keine Erfahrung.


----------



## Route66 (30. April 2020)

stereofreund schrieb:


> ....
> Anhang anzeigen 832838
> 
> ....



Hi,
kurze Zwischenfrage:
ist das ein Montageständer vom Aldi?
Falls ja, aus welchem Jahr und wie bist Du zufrieden damit?

Vor kurzem gabs ja wieder welche und bei uns im lokalen Feinkostladen liegen noch 6 Stück davon rum.
Bin am Überlegen, mir einen als Zweitständer  zu holen.
Die jetztigen scheinen aber 5 (!) Standbeine zu haben:






Weiss jemand, ob man da auch nur 3 montieren und den dann so verwenden kann?

Grüße


----------



## rzOne20 (30. April 2020)

Bei unserem war es extrem fummelt und langwierig!
Leitung hab ich recht kurz, muss sie also vom Lenker nehmen!


Team Slow Duck schrieb:


> Thema "Nachrüsten einer Variostütze" - ich überlege, meine (erste) Variostütze am Fully, ein Stereo 160 C:62 SL Modelljahr 2016 nachzurüsten (war ein Customaufbau). Stütze würde eine Bikeyoke Divine werden. Jetzt wäre die Frage für die Zugverlegung - die läuft ja innen im Rahmen komplett, ich würde den Hebel am linken Bremshebel montieren (da ist sonst nix) und den Zug am rechten, akt. noch mit Schraubkappe verschlossenen Eingang kurz nach dem Steuerrohr (Tausch gegen das Cable Entry Dingens) in den Rahmen führen. Am besten komplett durchgehende Zughülle. Ab Werk beim Komplettbike war es laut Webseitenfotos mit rechts montiertem Remotehebel und der Zug ging neben der Bremsleitung linksseitig in den Rahmen.
> 
> Unklar sind für mich noch zwei Fragen:
> a) Wie gut oder störrisch ist das Durchziehen ums Tretlager herum ins Sattelrohr, muss das Innenlager raus (bei Pressfit ja nicht so toll)? Kann man das ohne stundenlanges nervenzerreibendes Extremfummeln bewerkstelligen?
> ...


----------



## stereofreund (30. April 2020)

Route66 schrieb:


> Hi,
> kurze Zwischenfrage:
> ist das ein Montageständer vom Aldi?
> Falls ja, aus welchem Jahr und wie bist Du zufrieden damit?
> ...



Nee, meiner war von Rose, groß unterschiedlich sieht er aber nicht aus.... bis auf die vielen Beine.


----------



## Team Slow Duck (10. Mai 2020)

Ich habe gestern (nach Rahmeninspektion und danach "Machbarkeitsstudie") eine Divine 185 nachgerüstet - es ging. Bowdenzughülle am Einlass hinterm Steuerrohr eingeführt Ri Tretlager. Unten die kreisrunde Öffnung benutzt, um ihn rauszufischen, dann mit kleinem Inbus nach etlichen Rausfischversuchen ("rüberholen" sozusagen zum Loch) hats dann geklappt, mit schmaler Zange gepackt und rausgefischt (eine Magnetlösung hab ich akt. nicht, also mal so probiert). Dann mit Biegung wieder umgelenkt ins Sattelrohr und durchgeschoben. Die Einlasskappe (cable entry) für den Bowdenzug hab ich mit nem 5er aufgebohrt, so dass die Zughülle durchgehend verlegt ist. Beim Ausbau der  Stütze muss ich den Fernbedienungshebel vom Ei-Speck-Adapter (hmm ) abschrauben, dann kann die Zughülle ausreichend nachgeschoben werden.


----------



## twisty (19. November 2020)

Hat schon mal jemand eine e*thirteen TRS Plus Kassette 11-fach mit 9-46 Zähnen auf ein Stereo 160 c:62 SL MY 2016 montiert?
Ist das möglich ohne Umbau weiterer Teile?

https://www.cube.eu/2016/fullsuspension/stereo/cube-stereo-160-c62-sl-275-carbonnflashorange-2016/

https://shop.zweirad-stadler.de/Fah...thirteen-TRS-MTB-Kassette-12-fach-9-46-Z.html


----------



## CPU (6. Dezember 2020)

sers,
habt ihr auch an der hinteren Bremse das Problem das sich die Bremsleitung immer wieder durch den Rahmen zieht und sich dann vorm Bremssattel eine Schlaufe bildet die dann wiederum an den Speichen schleift?
Voll ätzend


----------



## rzOne20 (6. Dezember 2020)

CPU schrieb:


> sers,
> habt ihr auch an der hinteren Bremse das Problem das sich die Bremsleitung immer wieder durch den Rahmen zieht und sich dann vorm Bremssattel eine Schlaufe bildet die dann wiederum an den Speichen schleift?
> Voll ätzend


Ja hier das selbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CPU (6. Dezember 2020)

Was ein rotz. Als einzige Lösung hab ich die Bremse "einmal um die Achse" gedreht das sie in die andere Richtung "vorgespannt" ist.

Sieht aber beknackt aus :-/


----------



## Morientes (27. Februar 2022)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe mir ein gebrauchtes Stereo 160 von 2016 zugelegt und soweit wieder fit gemacht.

Fogendes habe ich gemacht:
-Umbau auf 1x12 inkl neues Pressfit Innenlager 
-Tauschen aller Lager (bis auf den Horstlink)
-Service an Dämpfer und Gabel 
-Tausch einiger Anbauteile

Eigentlich ist es jetzt besser als neu  jedenfalls bald... hoffentlich...

Nun stehe ich noch vor 3 Fragen zu denen ich hier auf eine Info hoffe.


Fangen wir mit dem Horstlink an. Sind die beiden nebeneinander liegenden Lager tatsächlich durch einen Grad im Rahmen getrennt und können daher nicht zusammen ausgepresst werden?





Frage Nummer 2 wäre die Beilagscheibe am Hauptlager auf der Linken Seite. Bin mir nicht sicher, wie die herum gehört habe da beim Ausbau nicht Obacht gegeben. Die Scheibe hat eine Erhöhung auf einer Seite, damit rutscht sie eigentlich schön aufs Lager und die glatte Seite zeigt bei mir daher aktuell nach außen, ist das korrekt?






Und nun zur letzten Frage. Die Schraube von der Dämpfer war bei der unteren Dämpferaufnahme brutal reingegemmelt, daher musste ich sie aufdremeln. Nun fehlt mir das Maß um die richtige Hülse bzw das passende Set zu bestellen. Bin mir grade unsicher ob ich derzeit das richtige verbaut habe, Innenmaß von der Dämpferaufnahme waren 23.3mm daher habe ich mir eine Hülse in 23.37 besorgt da dies dem noch am nächsten kam.




Die Neue Hülse hatte 4 Beilagscheiben, 2 glatte und 2 mit jeweils 4 Noppen, die genoppten habe ich auf den Außenseiten platziert bin mir unsicher ob das richtig ist?

Vorab herzlichen Dank für jede Antwort und einen schönen Sonntag.


----------



## Route66 (8. März 2022)

Morientes schrieb:


> Fangen wir mit dem Horstlink an. Sind die beiden nebeneinander liegenden Lager tatsächlich durch einen Grad im Rahmen getrennt und können daher nicht zusammen ausgepresst werden?



Hi, eben erst gesehen dass hier noch Action ist  

Die beiden Lager vom Horstlink sollten sich zusammen auspressen lassen, da ist zumindest bei meinem kein Steg drin. 

Zu der Scheibe kann ich Dir leider grad nicht weiterhelfen.

Zur Dämpferbuchse: was genau hast Du da für eine bestellt? Diese Noppen sind eher ungewöhnlich um es mal vorsichtig zu sagen. 
Ich würde da immer mal die Huber Bushings empfehlen. Der Stephan Huber ist da sehr kompetent und hilfsbereit und kann Dir wahrscheinlich sogar sagen was da genau rein gehört. IMHO müssten das 22,2 mm sein.


----------



## Morientes (8. März 2022)

Danke für deine Nachricht die Buchsen kannte ich leider noch nicht habe aber zwischenzeitlich auch wider Erwarten Rückmeldung von Cube bekommen.

Ich hatte mir das Maß auf Rat vom Cube Store herausgemessen. Es waren 23mm und die nächst mögliche Buchse war daher die 23,37mm von Fox was tatsächlich zu groß ist.

Hier die Antwort vom Cube Support um es auch für die Nachwelt festzuhalten.
++
Die Maße der Dämpferbuchsen betragen 30x8mm oben und 22,2x8mm unten.
Das Ersatzteil 10538 müsste passen, wenn es ein Alurahmen ist. Die untere Dämpferschraube hat ein M8*1mm Gewinde.
Die Distanzscheiben am Hauptlager haben meist einen Bund, der Richtung Lager zeigt und eine Senkung, in der der Schraubenkopf sitzt.
Die Lager am Horstlink haben keinen Steg in den Kettenstreben und lassen sich somit komplett in eine Richtung auspressen.
+++

Hab mir jetzt die passende Buchse bestellt müsste morgen kommen dann schneide ich das Gewinde nach (M8x1,0) weil mir bisher schon 2 Schrauben nach 2 - 3 Gewindegängen durchgedreht sind und das Gewinde von der Schraube jedes Mal abgeschert wurde. Ist den Jungs beim Cube Store auch so gegangen die wussten dann auch nicht weiter.

Ich hoffe das sich das Problem mit nen frischen Gewinde und der passenden Buchse erledigt hat und ich die Schraube endlich fest ziehen kann.


----------



## Morientes (8. März 2022)

Auch ja, die Scheiben mit den Noppen gehören ganz nach außen und sollen Toleranzen ausgleichen. Ich werde sie dennoch abfeilen/dremeln da diese das Maß der Buchse nochmal minimal vergrößern.


----------

